# Win Your Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!



## Hydraulic

Rig builder link

It would be a toss up between a new gaming rig, or a 2P folding rig. Put gaming rig in rig builder.


----------



## -iceblade^

wow... thank you for the giveaway







in please

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3833773

it'd be a graphics/peripherals upgrade on Hannelore, with way more storage and room to grow in future


----------



## gsa700

Yep, I'd put it towards a 4p Opteron folding rig.

Rig Builder.


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Wow!

Haven't won a freebie yet. Think that this would be a great one!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Will get rig-building now.

...and, here it is.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817115

Just one problem. Christmas would be a real anti-climax if you win this


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

I could upgrade my folding farm with a few new parts and a new rig.

This combo to start a new rig:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.778187

These cards to upgrade for the rigs I have as to boost folding:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127606

The rest could be donated to another folder to boost their folding efforts..

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## naizarak

a guy can dream right?


----------



## CovertCover

Place Holder!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In.
The Rig


----------



## sloppyjoe123

IN !

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817157


----------



## importflip

My Dream Build

This would be my new folding build. Just started folding for OCN.


----------



## Xaero252

In, will place link tomorrow when I put the rig together.


----------



## Citra

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817160


----------



## Richenbals

And this giveaway just took the cake! Count me in and as soon as I have my rig decided on it's going
Here...$2230 Making Dreams Come True


----------



## snoball

Shes all done now.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3828707

2600k
580 SLI
16 GB Ram

Doooo want!


----------



## Mikecdm

Here is mine


----------



## mingqi53

In! http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817580

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116491
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139011
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131801
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127579
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139005
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231485
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227706

Thanks a ton for this opportunity!


----------



## axipher

Here's my rig for the contest that I would plan to build with the prize.

*Here it is*

*And Number 2*


----------



## stren

Here's mine, it would be for my wife, it would fold, occasionally game and give her some screen real estate. The 3930K and 580 combo should give some good ppd.


----------



## man03999

Wish i can be in this


----------



## ocman

Is this proposed rig $2500 before tax or after tax?

*Thanks OCN!!!*









*Ultimate Laptop:*

*Purchase Summary:*
*ASUS VX7SX-DH71 - Lamborghini Notebook (Limited Edition-Black) for "Win Your Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!"*
Intel Core i7-2670QM (2.2GHz), 15.6" HD (1920x1080) LED, 16GB RAM DDR3, 1.5TB HDD (2 x 750GB 7200RPM), NVIDIA GTX 560M 3GB GDDR5 Graphics, Leather Palm Rest, Bluetooth, Bluray Disc Burner, 802.11b/g/n, Webcam 2.0M, Multi Card Reader, HDMI, USB 3.0, 8 Cell, AC adapter, Windows 7 Ultimate, 2-year Global Warranty, Lamborghini Carrying Bag and Lamborghini Black Mouse.

Add an additional 8 cell battery and an additional 3 yr global warranty to the package.

*Proposed Rig Link:*
*ASUS VX7SX-DH71 - Lamborghini Notebook (Limited Edition-Black) for "Win Your Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!"*

or

*Ultimate Desktop:*

*Purchase Summary:*
*Ultimate Build 2011/2012!!! for "Win Your Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!"*
Intel Core i7 3930K 6 Core 12MB 3.2GHZ Hyperthreading Unlocked LGA2011 Processor No HSF
ASUS Rampage IV EXTREME E-ATX LGA2011 X79 DDR3 SATA3 USB3.0 5PCI-E16 SLI CrossFireX Motherboard
EVGA GeForce GTX 580 SuperClocked with Free "Batman: Arkham City" Game Download coupon included, 1536 MB GDDR5, Dual-DualLink DVI, mini HDMI and PCI-E 2.0 SLI Graphics Card - 015-P3-1582-A1
G.SKILL F3-17000CL11Q-16GBZL Ripjawsz 16GB 4X4GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-30 Sandy Bridge E Memory Kit
Kingston HyperX 120GB 2.5IN SATA3 SandForce SF-2281 SSD Solid State Disk Drive With Mounting Kit
LG BH12LS38 12X Blu Ray Rewriter SATA Black Lightscribe 3D Playback
Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 LGA2011 Heatpipe Cooler W/ 140MM & 120MM PWM Fans
Corsair Professional Series Gold AX850 CMPSU-850AX 850W ATX Fully Modular 80PLUS Gold Power Supply
Cooler Master HAF X Full Tower w/ SuperSpeed USB 3.0 w/ Window w/ Black Interior ATX Case (RC-942-KKN1)

*Proposed Rig Link:*
*Ultimate Build 2011/2012!!! for "Win Your Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!"*


----------



## SpammisT

Right here boys.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3816941
Let's just assume it's before tax.

edit: LOL whoops, linked someone else's rig.


----------



## G33K

In, please and thank you







Would be really nice since I'm on a laptop right now and with college it's hard to afford anything but college









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817040


----------



## joelmartinez

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817304

In, this would be an awesome system if I win


----------



## vitality

this is awesome.

my proposed rig, dedicated to folding and a tad bit of gaming









Edit: updating mine

edit2: done!

Link

I would pay the difference, of course


----------



## JMCB

In. Here is my rig. I just added the proposed components since I would basically do an upgrade to what I have.

I would say I would be doing this for folding, but that would be a lie. It'd be my gaming beauty. Though, to be honest, if I did win it, I'd have to give back to the community, so I'll toss my 6970 in as a freebie, and fold for a couple months with the new rig.


----------



## Mattb2e

I would use the money towards a new gaming rig, that would blow my current one out of the water









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817373

I7-2600K $319
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115070

G-Skill Ripjaws Model F316000CL9D-8GBRM $124.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231407&Tpk=F316000CL9D-8GBRM

Noctua DH-14 $84.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018

Corsair Obsidian 650D $189.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139006&cm_sp=Cat_Computer_Cases-_-Spotlight-_-11-139-006

Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD5 $254.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128513

Crucial M4 128GB SSD $219.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148448

Asus Xonar STX $179.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132010

Asus GTX580 $499.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121429

Sony Optiarc Blu Ray burner $89.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118065

Seasonic X-750 Gold $149.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151087

Windows 7 Ultimate $189.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116997

Asus 23.6" LCD monitor $179.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236052

Total: $2484.88 before rebates


----------



## dominique120

In!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817091

This would be an awesome holiday gift and I would be more than grateful if I won this


----------



## Namwons

OMG awesome contest. Definetly in.

Reserving till i get home to post build.


----------



## jellis142

Too many opportunities to count







I think this may be the best Christmas ever, even if I don't win any of it. Knowing someone gets a killer rig, basically for free, is enough to make my faith in the human race jump back to it's prime









Here's a link to the Build. The total isn't included, as I would have to figure out how to spend the rest of it once I see my space confinements! It would be tight, but it would also be _tight_ (see what I did there?







).


----------



## Darkpriest667

please delete


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> wait why do I need 500 posts? Ive been a member for almost a year and there are people less than a month old that have almost 1000 posts. quantity =/= quality. Understand the need to make it fair but how is THAT fair? :-(


I was actually just about to make it 250 posts  You are in luck.


----------



## skatingrocker17

IN!
I'm not sure why it doesn't show my matched products but whatever
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817466


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I was actually just about to make it 250 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are in luck.


Yay much love!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817859

Total Cost of this Rig: 2491.31

I already have monitors and HDDs so I need not buy them for this awesome rig!

Its primary job would be to fold for Syrillian's army. I think that is a fitting fate for a computer of this magnitude. I'd pay shipping myself so thats not a problem.


----------



## n1helix

In.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817634


----------



## Pavix

Here is mine, might need to sell my current rig to finish it up. In


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

In please! Would be an awesome thing to win this baby.


----------



## dmasteR

Reserved making list right now









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817940

Is my entry for the $2,500 OCN Dream Computer Holiday Contest.

This giveaway and all the other giveaways that OCN is doing is absolutely incredible. Words don't express how much it's appreciated. The community itself is top-notch and by far the best I have ever joined online. Not enough respect given to how much these contests mean to myself and others. *Thank you*!


----------



## Revained Mortal

I'll definitely post up my dream rig.
I would use this rig 24/7 mainly for folding out big adv and playing games to the fullest. I would also host a few game servers.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3818541


----------



## NKrader

WHooohooo!

Nice

The Rig


----------



## Arkuatic

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817742
Time to win something.


----------



## lob3s

There's a reason I named it "yummy."

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817190


----------



## Namwons

I have a ? Does it have to be current gear cus for a dream machine would love to add things like hd7000 or gtx600 even though we dont have set pricing.


----------



## JE Nightmare

In, will update post in a couple min with list.









edit: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3818192 ma' dream.


----------



## Tnt6200

In!








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817916

EDIT: Changed my rig.


----------



## Machiyariko

I'm in for this. Thanks.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3818502


----------



## Foolsmasher

My holiday wishlist. Thanks OCN!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817943


----------



## Billy_5110

I would cry like a baby if i could have this hardware... hahahah

For this awesomness i will put it in a wonderfull caselabs TH10 and SLI the 580 3GB....

Anyway, how many chance to win?? tiny. Good luck everyone!


----------



## magna224

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817712

This thing would be awesome to have. It' s much more powerful than I think I need. This thing must have more power than the deathstar.


----------



## EVILNOK

Here is what I've got so far...
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817319


----------



## Selvanthos

In.









This would be a pure processing powered rig as I'm studying Game design and Animation and my current rig is GPU focused which isn't what I need at the moment. So in with the new and folding with the old









Never know, this new rig could help make one of the games you play in the future









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3818511#


----------



## Clairvoyant129

I would use this rig to work and the occasional gaming.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817874


----------



## IXcrispyXI

would love to make a 3930k dedicated folding rig 16gb of ram with an asus rampage IV extreme board and a nice water cooling loops to go with it to help with overclocks and for [email protected]


----------



## Spykerv

Place holder


----------



## Sainesk

I'd create a new dedicated folding rig with something like the following which I believe would give maximum PPD/Watt:

CPU - i7-3960X

RAM - G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (pretty speedy RAM, and don't need more for folding)

Mobo - ASUS Rampage IV Extreme (Hopefully can overclock the 3960X to insanity and beyond...







)

Storage - Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB (Don't need more space for folding only, and with the current high hard drive prices, might as well go SSD)

PSU - KINGWIN Lazer Platinum Series LZP-550 550W (I would want this rig to be somewhat energy efficient + I've never owned a gold plus or better PSU)

GPU - something like an AMD 6450 (Again, for the energy efficiency - all folding would be done on the 3960X)

Cooling - Noctua NH-D14/Silver Arrow

Case - i'd use some spare one lying around.

OS - Linux/Windows 7 (Have spare so don't need)

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817868

Thanks for all the awesome contests btw


----------



## pjBSOD

What a giveaway... this community is unreal. Honestly, my current computer is good enough, so I added components rather than an entire new computer. If this doesn't count and you actually mean a WHOLE computer, it's okay if I'm disqualified, because I don't have a need for a brand new whole computer.

Here's the link to the parts I'd use if I won


----------



## Hollowpb40

holy... makes me wish i was more involved with the community


----------



## Ironman517

I would buy this: Dream Rig.

If I had to get a whole new rig, I would also sell my current rig for water cooling parts for this new rig


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

I'd use this rig for gaming and day to day tasks, and might even start [email protected]








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3818640


----------



## eskamobob1

in pls









EDIT:

here is link









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3819174/version/3819176

i would mainly use this money for the case and modding supplies... it would also go towards the basics of the new system (mobo, proc, RAM, PSU) to help me get off to a quicker start









EDIT2: this rig would be used for massive 3D rendering projects (20GB+ some times), file storage, gaming, and would defiantly fold on all hardware im not currently using


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3818670

Hopefully I win







Combination of new and existing parts. I'd seriously love to get a nice photo editing/gaming rig up.

i7 2600k for some nice PS/LR work, dual U2410s, and a GTX 580 to power those suckers are the highlights of this rig.


----------



## MoonTar

Here is a link to mine! Click!









A "do anything I need" rig. Would never have to upgrade again. Would also use for folding so I can finally get to 1 million. School and summer kept/are keeping me away from folding.

Plus I could give my old rig to my parents who are in desperate need of a new computer. It's one of those computers where you hit the start button and then go watch a TV episode and come back.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817316/version/3817318
Here is my entry, my dream build of sorts I suppose. If I won I'd sell my computer to fund a really nice monitor and them probably blow the rest of it on music.
About double the graphics power of my current rig, and quiet, and without LED fans, biggest mistake with my current rig was making it flashy.


----------



## Pencuri

In please.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3818601


----------



## Jayce1971

In for a new crunchin' rig








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3818604


----------



## victorzamora

I'm totally in. Here's my proposed rig!


----------



## Fletcherea

Can't hurt I guess here she is!


----------



## Ocnewb

My dream rig would be the same one that i had before but i had to sell it off to get some money








. My entry would be the rig that in my sig.


----------



## deafboy

In...

Are we allowed to put parts that aren't available yet but will be shortly into the "dream" build? Since Ivy Bridge and new GPUs are coming out soon...


----------



## Sakumo

In!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3818553

It'll be used as my primary rig and will be hauled off to college with me.

OCN must have struck gold to be able to give away all these stuff; either that or they're giving it away to the Admin's extra accounts so they can run these giveaway to gain popularity.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sakumo*
> 
> In!
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3818553
> It'll be used as my primary rig and will be hauled off to college with me.
> OCN must have struck gold to be able to give away all these stuff; either that or they're giving it away to the Admin's extra accounts so they can run these giveaway to gain popularity.


We do this every Holiday Season and try to continue to increase the prizing each year  No gold unfortunately


----------



## munaim1

Sweeeeet!! In please. reserved for rigbuilder link.

Thanks again for the opportunities admin, really really appreciate the grand gestures









Hopefully first time I win something on OCN, this would be amazing









*EDIT:*

*Here's mine: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3819409
*
Obviously a dream build, but any contributions towards that, would just be amazing. Hint - 580 3gb SLI, PSU and Monitor would really be more than enough.









*My $2500 rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3855497
*
As I'm in the UK, not sure how this'll work lol but anyway good luck to all!!!!


----------



## Grath

I don't know of many forums that give out computers. But I love OCN for this type of stuff. Haven't won any type of freebie yet but this would be the ultimate gift lol.

*Entry Withdrawn- I don't deserve this rig.* There are many people who need this rig more than I do.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I would like to be counted in.









Here's my proposed build:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3819087

I didn't spend a WHOLE lot of time picking EXACT parts out, but I have a pretty good idea of my dream machine. Most of the funding (if I won) would be going straight to FTW PC for a super nice modded case. A bunch more would go to proper water cooling (I got bit by the bug...). Next up, I'd be wanting 2x 3GB 580's and 3x 27" screens. Whatever is left over would determine what else I'd need, or whether I'd be re-using some of my existing parts (like my 2500k, board, stuff like that). Just a single 3GB 580 would be fine too, assuming I go over budget (which it looks like I would be).

To be honest, MOST of my "ultimate machine" would be more a better case...one of a kind, better cooling (and quiet), and a 3 display setup. I honestly cannot tell you how badly I would LOVE to get ahold of a build like that.

EDIT:
I did go about $1000 or so over with my list. I'm not saying the entire list is what I'd need to make this....its just that's what my "dream rig" consists of. Again, most of what I'd want would be triple screens, a molested case from SmasherBasher at FTW PC, and proper water gear. The rest of the rig, I can re-use most of my sig rig honestly. It also depends on prices at the time of purchase, and how much of a deal Smasher will give me for his labor.

EDIT2:
Definitely would need at least a single 580....my current one just kicked the bucket, and I have no warranty.







My above link is just my final goal.


----------



## jprovido

in!!!!!! http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3819180

entry http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3819180


----------



## muels7

I would get this rig. I would use it primarily for folding, but also for gaming and video encoding, so it would be a multipurpose rig.

Thanks OCN!!!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3819084/version/3819086


----------



## Angrybutcher

Entering this rig into the holiday contest. If I had the cash, this is what I would build. My current SLI 570 system would then be used as a dedicated BOINC rig. PS - I would supply the water cooling









Linky


----------



## ikem

In, if i win, i will switch to intel and make a Micro atx beast!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3818931


----------



## Boi 1da

Best holiday Contest ever! Here we go
List:

Intel Core i7-2600K

ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z

2x EVGA 012-P3-2068-KR GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 448 Cores Classified

2x G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600

SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200

OCZ 120 GB SATA 6.0 Gb-s 2.5-Inch Solid 3 SSD

SONY Black Blu-ray Burner USB 2.0 BDX-S500U

Custom WC

Win 7 home

RAZER Naga Molten

Turtle Beach Ear Force PX5 Programmable Wireless Headset Dolby 7.1 Surround Sound(xbox and pc use)

total: $2475.00


----------



## Ace_finland

3 posts away, guess i won't make it then


----------



## Segovax

Beastly folder!

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Narynan

Rig builder here i come.

(held for later)

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo0

Here's my Dream Rig Wish List! With the spare cash I'll finish the WC loop on the list and buy more fans.

$2,391.62 (excluding rebates)

Jo0's OCN X-mas Dream Rig Wishlist


----------



## Infernosaint

Here is my link! :

Dream Build!

Anything marked as 0$ is stuff I already have

CPU: 2600k
MB: Asus Maximus IV Extreme-z
Ram: 8GB Corsair Dominator dualchannel Kit
GPU: GTX 480 SLI (have it)
PSU: Seasonic Platinum 1000w!
Cooling: My current Loop (have it







)
Cooling: 1 Dominator X4 nickel/acetal ram block
Cooling: 2 more Black Ice SR1 360s
Cooling 8 more Gentle Typhoon AP-15s
Case: Case Labs Magnum M8 with some options


----------



## CloudX

In as well, making a list


----------



## Spade616

in please! heres mine: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817805


----------



## quaaark

Mine!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3818922/version/3818924


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

This would be mine. Built for the purpose of folding. I already have everything else needed to make this run I just need the expensive stuff...

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3819451

Totally In!!


----------



## bobfig

here is my entery. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3819412

most of it would be for getting my parents a new computer that would be able to last them quite a few years. a couple hard drives for my server to start a raid 5 of sorts and a ssd and ups to spruce up my main rig. what's left would be for some quiet fans.

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=25411668


----------



## candy_van

Shazam!


----------



## golfergolfer

This is amazing and i would love to be able to win this... Would make my Christmas soo good









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3818171


----------



## Live_free

IN! Place holder for now will build and link tomorrow.


----------



## DirektEffekt

http://http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3819703][/URL]

I would use this for media encoding, CAD, BOINCing work and gaming (obviously)


----------



## skwannabe

Mine http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3819850


----------



## IEATFISH

My entry:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3819949/version/3819951

It's under by a bit but I doubt that will be an issue.


----------



## windfire

Summary here:-



Link to my Rig Builder:-

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3819316/version/3819318


----------



## MooCwzRck

rig link

This rig would most likely(assuming they are interested) be used by my roommate, so he could stop being stuck on his netbook and get to play with me on the PC, instead of just watching me play and hearing me talk about it!


----------



## Kand

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3820063
Sure.


----------



## kyle7412

awesome.... in. will do a rig builder thing tommorwo!


----------



## mdatmo

Count me in! Here is my proposed rig. Another day another OCN contest, this is amazing!


----------



## Miki

In, but what if my dream computer is a laptop?


----------



## Rookie1337

I want in. Space reserved for my rig link.









EDIT: It's not a "complete" rig but that's because I already have somethings that I wouldn't need to change.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3820933


----------



## SpiritGear

IN

Would primarily use this as a gaming rig with the potential of editing videos and such.

Here is the link to rigbuilder
These are more or less the items/brands I would prefer to buy. This may change of course based on reviews/deals at the moment.

For example I searched for the products listed and came up with this as the best value atm. (from Newegg/Amazon)

The only thing i took liberties on were the HDD pricing. Though i could just as easily drop those and SLI GTX570 for a second monitor a single GTX 580.

Also expect to shave another 100 minimum from Christmas/new years deals.


----------



## aroc91

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3819682

Most of the time, it'd be sitting here folding, unless of course, I'm gaming. I've never been able to afford the latest and greatest under any circumstance, so this would be a nice change.


----------



## Bobicon

In.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3819418

This would be my ultimate gaming PC which would be used mainly for gaming, but it would see school work and media use as well. Also dare I say real work may be done on this computer? But it would be overkill since all I have to use for work is a word processing app.

Muhahaha


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Never felt so bad about not "post count" whoring.








I've been a member here for long enough, but never really felt like posting just for the hell of posting... And now I'm excluded from this giveaway by just a few posts. Oh well; maybe next year.









*EDIT: Since the post minimum for eligibility was decreased from 500 to 250; I AM IN.







*

This is how I would spend the $2500 --> My Dream Machine

1 X ASUS MAXIMUS IV EXTREME (REV 3.0) - $309.99
1 X XFX HD-697A-CNFC - $349.99
1 X SILVERSTONE STRIDER GOLD ST85F-G 850W - $159.99
1 X INTEL CORE I7-2600K - $319.99
1 X OCZ VERTEX 3 SERIES - MAX IOPS - $214.99
1 X G.SKILL RIPJAWS X SERIES 8GB (2 X 4GB) 240-PIN DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 - $79.99
1 X SAMSUNG SPINPOINT F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0GB/S - $149.99
1 X EK-FB ASUS MAX4 EXTREME - ACETAL + EN (NICKEL) - $138.00
1 X XSPC RAYSTORM - $59.99
1 X EK-FC6970V2 - $115.95
2 X SWIFTECH MCR220QP - $99.90
1 X SWIFTECH MCP35X - $99.99
1 X EK-DDC X-RES 100 - $69.95
12 X BITSPOWER PREMIUM G1/4" BLACK SPARKLE HIGH FLOW 7/16" ID (5/8" OD) COMPRESSION FITTING - $60.00
12 X BITSPOWER PREMIUM G1/4" HIGH FLOW 7/16" FITTING - BLACK SPARKLE FINISH - $47.88
4 X BITSPOWER G1/4" BLACK SPARKLE LOW-PROFILE STOP FITTING - $15.96
10 X PRIMOFLEX PRO LRT BLACK TUBING -7/16IN. ID X 5/8IN. OD - $20.00
4 X SCYTHE GENTLE TYPHOON AP-30 - $86.00
10 X LAMPTRON ELITE ALUMINUM REUSABLE 5/8" OD LIQUID TUBING CLAMPS - ANODIZED BLACK - $39.90
1 X IANDH SILVER KILLCOILS - ANTIMICROBIAL .999 FINE SILVER TUBING / RESERVOIR STRIP - $6.99

For a total of $2,445.44


----------



## Baldy

My entry!

Dream Rig

*Summary*

A folding rig which will run -bigadv comfortably, which would be a great way for me to get back into inefficient folding which I was forced to stop due to low returns and high power costs here. If all goes well, I may fold with the GTX 550Ti too!

Thanks admin for the opportunity!


----------



## un1b4ll

Yep, this oughtta do it







The rest I've already got on hand.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3820489


----------



## DuckieHo

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817004

CPU: i7-2600K
Graphics: 2x Radeon HD 7870
Monitor: Dell UltraSharp U2711
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z
RAM: 2x4GB G.Skill Ripjaw X
Power: Antec TruePower New 650w
Hard Drive: Crucial M4 120GB


----------



## wongwarren

Dear Santa, this is the rig that I want for this holiday..


----------



## gnarlybug5

OMG!!! Thank you for lowering the # of minimum posts to 250!








Im in!









Here's my rig! I took the basics from someone else and changed it around to my likings!







Total of about $2440


----------



## trulsrohk

Link

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3820792

I have case and everything else I would want to complete the build. Would be used for some serious video editing/encoding and of course some eyefinity gaming goodness


----------



## pwnography6

Heres my link- * Rig Builder * would love to get some new gear bench it like crazy then retire it to a life of OCN folding action.

Edited- for bad link / spelling.


----------



## Analog

How does this contest work? Does the person who made the best PC for $2.5k win, or is it random?


----------



## blazed_1

My dream rig would be a nice SB-E rig. Would be used for gaming and some benching until they add SB-E to the folding TC.









Dream Build


----------



## rocstar96

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3820789

Thanks, Admin.


----------



## Cyclonicks

this is my entry! I'd start with that and get the rest!

maybe I'll change it before the end of the contest but for now I'd like that!


----------



## galaxyy

I was surprised just how much awesome I could get for 2500!

Top of the line everything....I already have a new case, power supply, and SSD so I was really able to make the best use of that 2500. Now fingers crossed....it would be fun to put together a new WC setup on this. Thanks OCN!

Contest Rig


----------



## Big-Pete

in and reserved back ina minute!


----------



## OwnedINC

In

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3821155


----------



## 713King

My Dream! A little over $2500

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3819183


----------



## Escatore

So many awesome giveaways! *Count me in!*

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3821038

Full service folding, personal use AND gaming!

...not all at the same time, of course. But with six cores and twelve threads, I suppose I could if I wanted to.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Ah, what the hell.







Threw together something for overall decent performance for general use, had a hard time working the budget with the MH10 in there (which the way I want it would come out near 700 dollars).

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817877

My brother could use it more than me, but he's not registered here. If I win I'll figure something out.









Edit; and I don't know how it picks the photo for the final configuration, I wish I could change it but it returns "temporary error" no matter what I do.


----------



## nathris

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3821083

Managed to fit 2 1920x1200 IPS monitors in there. Was going to go for some new headphones but I realized I'm so happy with my SR80s that I don't want to risk trying anything else. Really want that STX though.


----------



## adizz

I would so want to upgrade from my aging C2D rig.









Not too fancy for my first complete planned build

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3821641


----------



## xPrestonn

In, here's my link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3821482


----------



## Bobobearx

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3821461

if i had 2500 dollars i would get this setup.

if i win, it would be the first super high end setup ever owned







.


----------



## Flying Toilet

Here's my proposed rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3821815

Would love to see some hugeadv's run on this machine, might be able to crack the top 500 in a few days with that.


----------



## Paradox me

*Dream Rig
*
I'd reuse a few things from my current rig. Gaming, music and learning Photoshop on. Thanks.


----------



## morgofborg

My Dream rig

Actually would be re-gifted to my brother for the most amazing present I would most likely ever be able to give him


----------



## karmuhhhh

I would dedicated my sig rig to folding, and use my shiny new machine for everything else (if i were to win, of course). The only thing I did not need was a monitor, as I already love mine too much to get rid of it 

Link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3821401


----------



## Allen86

Would be using this primarily for gaming, editing video and the like, all the stuff I'd like to have but can't put the funds for. Already have a case. Tried to spread the love for a complete gaming experience from a complete high end gaming rig to the bells and whistles of decent audio and a nice monitor

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3821080


----------



## caffeinescandal

Inori! (My Dream Rig)

I would fold this rig when not in use, when it is in use, it'll be a video editing rig. I know I could've gone nvidia but I have to admit, I'm an ATI fanboy. lol


----------



## AddictedGamer93

IN









Here's my Dream rig. I would be reusing my 6970, SSD, case, hard drives, and optical drive.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3821551


----------



## matrix2000x2

Make a dedicated folding rig

Proposed Rig


----------



## NuclearCrap

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3821266

Well that's my entry. The parts that aren't inclusive in the cost are ones that I already have. More like a "dream upgrade".


----------



## NFSxperts

In! If I win, I'll split it with another person to build another dedicated folding rig.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3821941


----------



## skyravr

Clicky here

Would be primarily used for GAMING.


----------



## rxsocal

Here is my *WISHLIST RIG*

I will be using many of my old parts and using the money to buy components I wouldn't normally afford to.


----------



## t0ni

This is an awesome contest, in.

This is what I would buy, my new gaming rig.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3822184


----------



## Polymerabbit

Again, more like a dream upgrade









Normally I'd never end up buying a quadro card.

Sig Link

I don't see how anyone could live with themselves if they didn't fold with a rig they one off OCN


----------



## Bodycount

Wow!! Great gift

Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz
EVGA X79 Classified
CORSAIR DOMINATOR 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin Quad
EVGA GeForce GTX 580 Classified 3072MB
EVGA GeForce GTX 580 Classified 3072MB

Total: $2,389.95 (USD)

Rig builder

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3821650


----------



## Chobbit

Well I'll be honest I've worked and saved hard and I now have my dream machine, with thanks to people on OCN for their advice.

So I would like to build a folding farm to store at work as my boss has already said if I built some of my own computers from my own cash he wouldn't mind letting me run them 24/7 in the office as long as they can be used when needed by our reps who come in the office a few days a week. So I would build three of these 'Rig Builder Link'. And fold away.

$2500 dollars = slightly over £1600 and each machine comes too just under £550 so it should be about right.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

This rig would replace my current gaming rig. Would give my current rig to the pops so he could also enjoy computer gaming as much as I (hes currently hooked on consoles due to lack of funds)

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3822316


----------



## ikcti

Ooohhh

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3822400


----------



## Nexus6

Wow!!
Here is my Rig Builder
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3822562


----------



## sockpirate

Wow, this is really a great giveaway guys!!! This rig would kind of be combined with my current rig and used for folding, gaming, video editing, and photo stuff!!!
Here is my Rig builder link!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3822589


----------



## Mongo

SO IN.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3822556


----------



## FlamingMidget

I would completely overhaul my rig, I have no overclock able features on my rig and am really lacking...not to mention its ready to fall apart...

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3847640

I would love a build like this


----------



## Odyn

... wow the good times keep happening. GO OCN!!!!









used rigbuilder. was mad confusing but hurr it is: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3822682


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

In.

Das System

This would complete my PC.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

wow am I the only one that put together an SR-2 build? ... Sorta surprised really...


----------



## mr soft

Wow the mother of all freebies , I´m in.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3822364


----------



## downlinx

In on this
Dream build


----------



## bigkahuna360

This is my dream rig.









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3822883

Would be mostly used for a Minecraft Server, Data Server, Folding, and be the start of a new business.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon*
> 
> wow am I the only one that put together an SR-2 build? ... Sorta surprised really...


SR-2 was too big for my case







It's only a CM 692 lol


----------



## Wheezo

In.
Thanks Admin.

Here's mine:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3822895


----------



## Agenesis

in it to win it!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3840057


----------



## blupupher

I am in. Here is my proposed build (for now).

If one were to win, would it be exactly what is on the list or could the final choices be made at the time of actual purchase?


----------



## xxxitrxxx

OCN is always awesome!
I'll cover the difference








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3823042


----------



## black06g85

I would pretty much use this for folding and occasionally gaming.
Looking to upgrade to lga2011 and this would definitely help
link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3823150


----------



## FallenFaux

I would add these parts to my existing Rig. Awesome give-a-way









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3823267


----------



## {uZa}DOA

Will be back with link to my dream rig!!

Here is my [email protected] dream rig

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3823384


----------



## ryanbob1234

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3683500

would be nice to have a rig that can play games on medium or better


----------



## Mullinz

Would love to make a pure folding rig!


----------



## Grobinov

A Christmas upgrade would be nice, my "old" system would be then given away here in freebies therad









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3823348


----------



## MUSHROOMBARON

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3795488


----------



## csm725

Folding rig, no doubt.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3823369


----------



## HeartOfAHydra

All in!

I would use it for some of the most hardcore, basement-dwelling, girlfriend-pleasing (go figure!), fun-loving gaming in the whole wide world!

My Dream Rig








Goodluck Smileys









Cheers reserved to the winner!


----------



## GuilT1

I would love to win this.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3823456


----------



## Blitz6804

Maybe this can be the first OCN Contest I ever win?









First Intel Foray


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Yay, you lowered the post requirement to 250.
Mine: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3823900


----------



## boogschd

hope i did this right

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3823459

iN!


----------



## Schmuckley

hardcore folder/decent gaming rig

put me in :








: i just killed my mobo with a pair of pliers









link to "dream rig" http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3823039


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

*The Next Generation*

Rigbuilder:The Next Generation

Well i'm not too happy with Bulldozer so I need another rig to hold me over for Piledriver (If its any good). So i'm finally going Intel and decided I wanted go all out on the parts. I have a bunch of minor parts (monitor, mouse, keyboard) already. Here is a summary:


*Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Sandy Bridge-E 3.3GHz* - If i'm going to buy intel, i'm going to get the best they have to offer.
*Corsair Obsidian Series 650D* - I love my 800D, but i'm not ready to go full WC so that means i'm pretty much currently getting horrible temps on air.
*ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner*
*2x ASUS Radeon HD 6950 2GB* - Waiting on the 7XXX series so i'll get two of these and give them to my cousin since he's in need with a stock card on his computer. This one is still up in the air.
*XFX 1250W* - I plan on OC'n this CPU a ton, plus crossfire 7XXX
*OCZ Vertex 3 Series 120GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive* - I also have a 1 TB WD HDD that I am currently not using in addition to this SSD
*CORSAIR H100 (CWCH100) Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler* - Maintenance free cooling option.








*x2 CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 16GB DDR3 2133* - Always loved the look of these sticks plus the OC headroom
*Total Cost: $3,493.89*

I would love the chance to document this build on OCN as I did with my friends buildlog.


----------



## staryoshi

I'd build a super-effective Core i7 3930k folding rig









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3824092


----------



## Tipless

im in!!!

*Blackbird*

i have the mobo, hdds,ram, watercooling, case and peripherals already. just need the GPUs, SSD, PSU, audio card, and BD burner.

if i win i will list my old items that will be replaced up as freebies!

who is rooting for me? lol


----------



## Polska

Wow awesome giveaway.

Would love to win this and donate my current rig to my sister and her husband. Win / win scenario







.

Here is mine, Twinkle in my eye

Newegg list, with some minor tweaks we can get within budget







http://i40.tinypic.com/346npj8.jpg

Would add my current 580, other 27 inch monitor and titanium HD for m ydream rig









Thanks OCN!


----------



## jfryery

In:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3823897

I'd build a new SB-E X79 Machine for Work / Gaming with 16GB Ram. I do network security from home, so constant virtual machines and vpns are open. Eats up a lot of ram.

Would love a new PC!


----------



## Pao

My dream has always been eyefinity. It's what I want in my ultimate gamer!

So here is my <$2500 Eyefinity wish list, included are 3 Dell U2212HM monitors!


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

Here is my proposed rig, My Dream Computer.

Thanks OCN


----------



## -Jeppe-

awsome here is mine would love some gaming power









Link


----------



## hometoast

BOOM! Exactly at $2500. Since I already have a bunch of HDD's and a 24" monitor to pair with this one.
Proposed rig: $2500 DreamToast

I'd game on it, and when I wasn't gaming, I'd fold like a fool. Also, I'd admire and caress it lovingly.

there is ONE downside to this contest. I'm going to spend the next several HOURS looking at other's dream-rigs!


----------



## Bob Santana

It would be so amazing if I won this.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3824527


----------



## Erick Silver

Here's my entry. Thanks again OCN! Good luck to everyone!

Proposed Rig


----------



## bluedevil

Awesome! In!

Rig


----------



## bom

In for my dream computer =]
My Dream Computer
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3824464


----------



## Hartk1213

In here is my Dream Rig I would love to win if I did win I would be giving my sig rig to my friend who has a crappy lappy that he plays SC2 and want to play BF3 with me but has to play on Xbox

Sent From My Samsung Captivate using Tap-a-talk


----------



## jbobb

Awesome! Here is mine......Link


----------



## yanks8981

In! Here is my dream folding rig that I would use to fold for OCN.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3824836

Thanks for the opportunity to win!


----------



## Aparition

This would be my rig to build. Love to go full water!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3824245


----------



## I_dalder_I

In!!!!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817157

So in on this please win pleasepleaseplease!!!!!


----------



## b0z0

Awesome

The boss


----------



## Cuar

Add me to the list. Could build a second gaming PC or use these part's for upgrade to make one sick Gaming rig. Link


----------



## PARTON

Alrighty right


----------



## Twinnuke

Here's my entry









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3824923


----------



## battlecryawesome

Hope I did this right.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3758261


----------



## Greygoose1

Most definitely in on this one, also hoping I did it right

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3824791


----------



## darksun20

In

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3825151


----------



## $ilent

Rig Builder

In thanks!


----------



## curve_in

proposed build


----------



## Youngd8

I'm In.
Here's the Rig.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3825367
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3825367


----------



## Canis-X

OMG!! You guys are AWESOME!!!!! Thanks for the opportunity!! Let's get this AMD guy over to the blue team!!!

*Rig Builder Link:*
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3825067

Edit: Forgot the summary.

*Summary:* (_Switching to dark-side in style







_)


(1x) Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Sandy Bridge-E
(1x) ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
(2x) G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model F3-17000CL9Q-16GBSR
(3x) SAMSUNG 830 Series MZ-7PC128N/AM 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive
I plan on using it for gaming, OC'ing/benching and work related stuff. Should be an interesting learning curve for me, but it should also really open up my GTX590's really REALLY well.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Definitely in on this one. Here's the proposed rig

or 2x Corsair Dominator GT 32GB Quad Channel DDR3 Memory Kit (CMT32GX3M4X1866C9) -$1600, 2x EK-RAM Dominator X4 Water Block -$102, 4x EK-FC Link -$52, EK-FC Bridge QUAD Parallel -$33, 10x Bitspower G1/4 Matte BlackTriple Rotary 90-Degree Compression Fitting - $190, and 10x Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 45-Degree Compression Fitting - $170 for my build in progress.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Count me in please...
This rig, If I win it would actually be handed over to my wife, as she is a beautiful, strong, woman.
Who sacrifices alot so that our son can have a good life. She deserves this more than I do......

Rig Assebled (for the most part) Contest Entry
Will swap HDD, DVD-Burner, Keyboard and Mouse out of my wife's current rig...

I would like to say, thank you OCN for such a great givaway.... good luck to all who have entered!


----------



## Artikbot

Definitely in!!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3825274

For the definitive retirement of he Thuban as a folding rig!


----------



## Xyxyll

This looks fun!
Quote:


> This is THE Dream Machine! Utilizing the latest in second generation Intel Core processors, the Dream Machine takes gaming to a whole new level. Unlike most gaming PCs, the Dream Machine uses its internal HDMI capture card and XSplit software to share your live PC, XBOX 360, and PS3 gameplay with all of your friends and fans all across the world! Ever wanted to feel like a gaming pro? The Dream Machine will take you there!


http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3825238


----------



## Badwrench

In for the win! My proposed build


----------



## nagle3092

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3825679

Added funds would come from selling my current rig.


----------



## nicolasl46

If I win, I owe OC.net $10 LOL
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3825355


----------



## GamerDaPro

Are there any chances of entering, if I get the minimum amount of posts by the deadline?


----------



## {core2duo}werd

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3825958

just a few $ short of $2500

although if I won, I would rather use the money from the case and power supply to get other stuff, and use the ones I have.


----------



## robwadeson

IN! and where's the catch?

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3826324


----------



## Extreme Newbie

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3825919

Not quite up to $2500 but I am sure I can find something to get it there.


----------



## discipline

Mine would be an SB-E gtx 580 3gb gaming build! O yea also in a super sleek TJ07









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3825844


----------



## Matt*S.

My Super Sweet $2500 Build


----------



## phenom01

makes me wish I would have created a account years ago instead of lurking...


----------



## badatgames18

here you go








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3826264

will replace the 1366 rig with a single gtx 570 with something more capable of running everything that will run the gambit from parent's working on video encoding to playing video games for the people that want to









All i want for christmas is to win!!


----------



## Markeh

$2500 is about £1600 GBP but I did about £200 under. I'd spend the other £200 on a variety of things (new laptop bag for my HP, a HD webcam, new office chairs for both my workshop and my room, maybe a game for my soon to be here PS3).

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3826012

My old rig would become my workshop PC/server.


----------



## Papas

My dream rig


----------



## Blindsay

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3826093

I got a nice gaming machine so this machine would be for 24/7 Folding


----------



## rdrdrdrd

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3826459

heres what id do, i think it just barely clears the price, i already have the power supply too


----------



## daman246

What a great Christmas present this would be, im in.

here it is.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3825943


----------



## Kieran

Here's my entry.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3826318
Would be great for folding, BOINIC, gaming and photo editing and would also be my first go at custom watercooling if i win!


----------



## DeathAvenger

In!

I could use a free upgrade









Rig builder link

Amazing contests lately on OCN.


----------



## mott555

Here's a $2,500 folding/gaming rig. i7 3930k and dual GTX 570's!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3826465/version/3826467


----------



## Aniket

www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3823246
This is the very build I would wish to buy in christmas!


----------



## kidwolf909

If I could, I would take the $2500 and just upgrade my existing PC with a new GPU, new case, new cooling.

However, if I had to do it alllllll over again from scratch, it would probably come out looking like this! (kidwolf909's dream PC)


----------



## Shub

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3824530
I already have a pretty decent gaming computer, but I've been looking to give my file server a very solid upgrade for a while as well as to get a nice monitor. That would kill two birds with one stone. I'd still need to obtain the actual storage, but the high-end RAID controller is the hard pill to swallow. I'll worry about getting actual hard drives when they come down in price.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Evermind

This would be mine..

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3826420


----------



## ReverbDP

This is what i would get
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3826750

Would be a beast.
Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## pLuhhmm

In to win!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3826009


----------



## OldMold

This would be my build









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3819628

It would allow me to game in glory, have a great audio setup, and not have to upgrade for years to come!


----------



## eternal7trance

I added one that I would like to build for my wife's work.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3826096/version/3826098

I didn't put the pricing in because they are always changing.


----------



## themadman206

Would love the chance but im new...


----------



## jivenjune

Here's my rig builder link:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3826258

Wow, holy crap. Socket 2011 builds are really tough to keep under 2,500. I even had to reuse a bunch of my current parts, and I'm still over about 100.


----------



## calavera

Here's mine.
It was fun just pretending to build one.


----------



## beers

In, please.

I'd probably sink it into this:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3827029


----------



## Relevant Wing

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3827005

I would build this,


----------



## moksh4u2

wish i could take part


----------



## OJX

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3827032

Yes yes please.


----------



## groundzero9

Thanks Admin!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3827026


----------



## d6bmg

Here is my humble dream rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3826714

Last but not least, a big thanks to admin for giving chance to one lucky participants his/her dream rig.


----------



## 7hm

In!








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3827365


----------



## fuloran1

Here's mine, thanks Admin!!

@500$ contest rig


----------



## the_beast

Dunno if I missed this posted anywhere, but is this worldwide? If so I'll put a rig together - but what currency etc to use? Local equivalents, or Newegg?


----------



## -X3-

Wow, would really like a new rig for holidays.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3826447

Will really want to try tri- SLI once^


----------



## aesthetics1

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3827338

I'm in.

Here's the rig I made. It would replace my aging work PC with something worthy of the work I do!


----------



## b3machi7ke

This would be so awesome to have these parts to build a dedicated BOINC machine, OCN FTW!!









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3826996


----------



## King Who Dat

please please please...........

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3824422


----------



## Zelx

sign me up
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3827359


----------



## iamwardicus

I'm in for this. It's an upgrade buy moreover as I would use existing parts to complete the rig, but this is the outline, and the newegg.com shopping cart.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3827038



Add $85.00 to Sidewindercomputers.com for the new waterblock (or 65.00 for a RASA) and that would be the upgrade I want for the holidays









EDIT: I'll admit the above is likely overkill for $2500 for just me. To be perfectly honest I'd probably get myself a Crosshair V & a 850w 80+ Gold power supply, and perhaps a GTX 570, then use the remaining funds to get my wife a decent upgrade from her E8400 computer. If I had to use it for personal PC, the above would be just orgasmic, but honestly would be a tad of a waste


----------



## radaja

here's mine,thanks OCN for another great giveaway

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3827245

good luck everyone!!!


----------



## egerds

Wow I'd love to enter, cause pretty much anything would be better then my p3.

I miss my high ppd being in the top folding producers last march-april.

Sadly b/c of lack of funds after replacing stuff after the lightening strike and loosing 1/2 our household income, I haven't looked @ good folding/gaming hardware.

I do have spidif optical audio system and a hdmi tv for display.
but I would take any suggestions on whats good for folding and gaming that's around 2.5k.

right now I'm saving up 12.00 to get something from the swap meet that would blow my p3 1.2 ghz outta the water.

I did get a free Hotter then the sun GTX 260 216 core that idles 65C, and would intermittenly shutdown the persons pc that I got it free from.
not sure how many ppc the 216 cores would bring in if it doesn't shut down the pc b/c of 65c idle.

edit
After thinking about it, I would like the 2500 to goto Kiva in OCN and my name, I think it would go to better use, and my p3 is able to view webpages and stuff.
Even though I would love to have good folding hardware.

Here is my dream folding rig url

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3855957


----------



## polm

What a nice contest! As always, OCN is awesome!







Here's what I'd get if I had 2500$ for a new pc. I would mostly game with it (BF3,SCII,LoL and GW2 when it comes out) but I also do some video rendering so this rig would be perfect. I'm sure I could also give folding a try with a rig of this performance. Here's the link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3827722
Thanks a lot for making such an awesome contest!

EDIT*: Here's a screenshot from newegg: 
Thanks again!!!


----------



## superhead91

In. Here's my rig. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3827746


----------



## GuardianDuo

IN PL0X!!!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3827743

I'd build a Crossfire 7970 build with a i7-3770k and a 500R.


----------



## DiNet

let it be


----------



## StormX2

Click Here For My OCN Holiday Dream PC

For this Build, I went with Top Top Self Processor, Mobo and 16GB Mushkin Red Lines

Many items from my Sig Rig will be reused, handed down to my wifes q9300 build, which many parts of hers will be Donated to Disabled friend of ours

Qty.

Product Description

Savings

Total Price

1

Asus ML238H 23" Full HD Swivel and Tilt adjustable LED Backlight LCD Monitor Slim Design Item #: N82E16824236095Return Policy: Monitor Standard Return Policy
-$30.00 Instant
$15.00 Mail-in Rebate Card

$209.99$179.99

1

EVGA 02G-P3-1569-KR GeForce GTX 560 Ti 2Win (Fermi) 2GB 512-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card Item #: N82E16814130737Return Policy: VGA Standard Return Policy

$519.99

1

Mushkin Enhanced Redline 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model 994000 Item #: N82E16820226271Return Policy: Memory Standard Return Policy

$199.99

1

ASUS Rampage IV Extreme/BF3 LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard Item #: N82E16813131803Return Policy: Iron Egg Replacement-Only Return Policy

$469.99

1

ASUS Black Blu-ray Burner SATA BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Item #: N82E16827135252Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
$20.00 Mail-in Rebate Card

$99.99

1

Crucial M4 CT128M4SSD2 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) Item #: N82E16820148442Return Policy: Limited Replacement Only Return Policy
-$40.00 Instant

$249.99$209.99

1

Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor BX80619i73930K

$599.99

Subtotal:

$2,279.93

*$2,459.47 Shipped*


----------



## Starbomba

Here's my entry rig. Will take my sig rig place as 75% crunching - 25% gaming rig, and my current sig rig will be 24/7 cruncher. Some parts will be recycled, like one of my GTS 450's (for moar PPD and PhysX).


----------



## yutzybrian

Would love to be able to upgrade to 2011

Rig Builder


----------



## YouWin

Would be an amazing x-mas gift from OCN

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3827968

My Dream Rig ^


----------



## sd_dracula

This would make the best Xmas present ever









Rig here


----------



## ryandigweed

Amazing event !..







Hopefully i'll be eligible for the next year's event


----------



## edalbkrad

Im in for my dream eyefinity rig with logitech G27 and triple Dell 24" LED monitors
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3828022


----------



## MME1122

Awww I'm not eligible...I'm fairly new here, I don't think I even have 100 posts.

I'm tempted to build a rig just for kicks...


----------



## Buska103

This is a really cool giveaway! I've never won anything significant from OCN or anywhere else really.. this would be the best Christmas present ever! My family always celebrates Christmas, but they never really went for the gifts thing. This would *ahem* be a nice compensation








Anyway, I made my dream rig with OCN's rigbuilder, I actually had more fun making it than I expected. It's nice to pretend to be rich once in a while! Even though I had a $2500 budget, I went for a couple of average components, such as the 2500K - primarily because I never believed in paying more just for a barely noticeable increase in performance. If you want to read why I picked all the things I did, I left a couple sentences on every component.. check it out while your looking! It all summed up to $2470 in Newegg.

Here is the link to my rigbuilder. Thanks for doing this holiday giveaway admin! Good luck to the winner!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YouWin*
> 
> Would be an amazing x-mas gift from OCN
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3827968
> My Dream Rig ^


The mobo and cpu u picked out aren't compatible... 2600k won't fit in a socket 1366 board


----------



## razr m3

So many amazing contests lately!









This is what I would get if I won.


----------



## Aesir

I was just below the limit I think mid 240's when this thread started, but if that's okay I'm now over 256 at the time of this post I could always use a stronger encoding/render machine. This is what I would build All I want for Christmas is this.


----------



## mam72

my $2500 rig, and that is whatI would like


----------



## ocman

*Thanks OCN!!!*









*Ultimate Laptop:*

*Purchase Summary:*
*ASUS VX7SX-DH71 - Lamborghini Notebook (Limited Edition-Black) for "Win Your Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!"*
Intel Core i7-2670QM (2.2GHz), 15.6" HD (1920x1080) LED, 16GB RAM DDR3, 1.5TB HDD (2 x 750GB 7200RPM), NVIDIA GTX 560M 3GB GDDR5 Graphics, Leather Palm Rest, Bluetooth, Bluray Disc Burner, 802.11b/g/n, Webcam 2.0M, Multi Card Reader, HDMI, USB 3.0, 8 Cell, AC adapter, Windows 7 Ultimate, 2-year Global Warranty, Lamborghini Carrying Bag and Lamborghini Black Mouse.

Add an additional 8 cell battery and an additional 3 yr global warranty to the package.

*Proposed Rig Link:*
*ASUS VX7SX-DH71 - Lamborghini Notebook (Limited Edition-Black) for "Win Your Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!"*

or

*Ultimate Desktop:*

*Purchase Summary:*
*Ultimate Build 2011/2012!!! for "Win Your Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!"*
Intel Core i7 3930K 6 Core 12MB 3.2GHZ Hyperthreading Unlocked LGA2011 Processor No HSF
ASUS Rampage IV EXTREME E-ATX LGA2011 X79 DDR3 SATA3 USB3.0 5PCI-E16 SLI CrossFireX Motherboard
EVGA GeForce GTX 580 SuperClocked with Free "Batman: Arkham City" Game Download coupon included, 1536 MB GDDR5, Dual-DualLink DVI, mini HDMI and PCI-E 2.0 SLI Graphics Card - 015-P3-1582-A1
G.SKILL F3-17000CL11Q-16GBZL Ripjawsz 16GB 4X4GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-30 Sandy Bridge E Memory Kit
Kingston HyperX 120GB 2.5IN SATA3 SandForce SF-2281 SSD Solid State Disk Drive With Mounting Kit
LG BH12LS38 12X Blu Ray Rewriter SATA Black Lightscribe 3D Playback
Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 LGA2011 Heatpipe Cooler W/ 140MM & 120MM PWM Fans
Corsair Professional Series Gold AX850 CMPSU-850AX 850W ATX Fully Modular 80PLUS Gold Power Supply
Cooler Master HAF X Full Tower w/ SuperSpeed USB 3.0 w/ Window w/ Black Interior ATX Case (RC-942-KKN1)

*Proposed Rig Link:*
*Ultimate Build 2011/2012!!! for "Win Your Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!"*


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *Ultimate Laptop:*
> *Purchase Summary:*
> *ASUS VX7SX-DH71, Lamborghini Notebook (Limited Edition-Black)*
> - Intel Core i7-2670QM (2.2GHz), 15.6" HD (1920x1080) LED, 16GB RAM DDR3, 1.5TB (2 x 750GB) HDD 7200RPM, NVIDIA GTX 560M 3GB GDDR5 Graphics, Leather Palm Rest, Bluetooth, Bluray Disc Burner, 802.11b/g/n, Webcam 2.0M, Multi Card Reader, HDMI, USB 3.0, 8 Cell, Windows 7 Ultimate, 2-year Global Warranty, (Lamborghini Carrying Bag and Black Mouse)
> I would want to add an additional 8 cell battery and an additional 3 yr global warranty.
> *Proposed Rig Link:*
> *ASUS VX7SX-DH71 - Lamborghini Notebook (Limited Edition-Black) - Win Your [My] Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!*
> or
> *Ultimate Desktop:*
> *Purchase Summary:*
> *Ultimate Build 2011/2012 - For "Win Your [My] Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!"*
> Intel Core i7 3930K 6 Core 12MB 3.2GHZ Hyperthreading Unlocked LGA2011 Processor No HSF
> ASUS Rampage IV EXTREME/BF3 E-ATX LGA2011 X79 DDR3 SATA3 USB3.0 5PCI-E16 SLI CrossFireX Motherboard
> EVGA GeForce GTX 580 Fermi 772MHZ 1536MB GDDR5 2XDVI Mini-HDMI PCI-E Video Card
> G.SKILL F3-17000CL11Q-16GBZL Ripjawsz 16GB 4X4GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-30 Sandy Bridge E Memory Kit
> Kingston HyperX 120GB 2.5IN SATA3 SandForce SF-2281 SSD Solid State Disk Drive With Mounting Kit
> LG BH12LS38 12X Blu Ray Rewriter SATA Black Lightscribe 3D Playback
> Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 LGA2011 Heatpipe Cooler W/ 140MM & 120MM PWM Fans
> Corsair Professional Series Gold AX850 CMPSU-850AX 850W ATX Fully Modular 80PLUS Gold Power Supply
> *Proposed Rig Link:*
> *Ultimate Build 2011/2012 - For "Win Your [My] Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!"*


Haha, you again mr desperate?


----------



## gtsteviiee

I would love to have this:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3828524

Summary:
Intel i7 2700k
Asus P8z68-v PRO
2x EVGA GTX 580
8Gb Corsair Vengeance 1866 Ram
Corsair H100 Cooler
Corsair 1200AX Power Supply
Corsair 600T White
Logitech G500 mouse


----------



## The-Real-Link

Sure, it'll go a long way towards this even if it's parts:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3829160


----------



## Erick Silver

I never considered posting for a laptop. Will have to go back and edit my entry!!


----------



## Kryton

OK - Here's what I have in mind.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3829166

IN!


----------



## coffeejunky

This would be my dream rig at the moment, would be used as a HTPC and gaming centre -
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3829085
Really find the idea of a powerful mATX rig interesting.
Thanks for the chance at an awesome giveaway


----------



## XiCynx

I'm down for this, been really needing to upgrade my PC.

Link to Rig - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3829640


----------



## luXfer

Ahh, I'm not at 250 yet...oh well, I hope whoever wins deserves it!


----------



## Snowmen

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3829274

That would be AWESOME!


----------



## ErOR

Here is mine http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3828446#

Thanks a bunch for the giveaway.

CPU - 2600k
Graphics - 2x GTX 580
Cooling - Corsair H100
Audio - Asus Xonar Essence STX
Motherboard - ASRock FATAL1TY P67 PROFESSIONAL
RAM - Mushkin Enhanced Redline 8GB CL7 (2x4GB)
Power - OCZ ZX Series 1000W
Hard Drive - OCZ Agility 3 120GB
Case - HAF X

TOTAL: $2,415


----------



## bulmung

This would be my system http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3829163

Intel core i7 2700k would push for 5 GHZ

2 Gtx 570's (already have 1

2133 Mushkin redline ram with cas 9

850W platimax enermax power supply

Lian-Li PC-p80 case (never owned a lian-li would love to know what it is like)

Asus essence stx sound card

Asus z68 pci-E 3.0 Mother board

Intel 510 SSD 250gb (best upgrade possible for a pc)

and obviously Windows Home Premium

Total price $2490 give or take


----------



## chrisguitar

In, my dream rig is: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3829997

its under $2,500 in USD

I would use this for my autocad work/architecture work, gaming, folding, everyday use and benchmarking.

Thank you OCN for the chance







Santa might actually come for me


----------



## Sethy666

Wow Admin... your a real Santa Claus! Thanks for the give aways.

Here's my Dream Chrissy rig

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Ysbl

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3829316

Will be used for gaming, programming, and 3D modeling.


----------



## Rognin

I'd take the 2500$ and add my own 2500$ to make an STH10 dedicated folder on the X79 platform. Might need to add more than 2500$ but you get the point!

Linky to my projected build


----------



## HothBase

It's gonna be tight, but I think it'll be able to fit into the $2,500 envelope.









Code:



Code:


CPU: Intel i7 2700k
RAM: CORSAIR XMS3 16GB (PC3 12800)
Case: Corsair Special Edition White Graphite Series 600T
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-Z68XP-UD5
Hard Drive: Samsung 830 SSD 256 GB
Audio: Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D Pro
Graphics: 2x ASUS HD6970 DirectCU II (CrossFire)
Power: Seasonic Platinum 860W

Link: 2,500 really cold Hoth-dollars


----------



## d33r

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3829637/version/3829639

plz add me to the drawing









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3829637/version/3829639

the link button didnt work sry


----------



## Darkslayer7

In

If i would win this , than :
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3829781


----------



## rdr09

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3829631


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Thanks for the chance.

Dream RIG


----------



## Freelancer852

Awesome give-away!

Here is what I would upgrade with $2,500~
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3829634


----------



## dhenzjhen

IN!!!

My Dream RIG


----------



## ilocos boy

in !


----------



## B-rock

Not gonna lie, I'm gonna use this rig for myself. I would have no use for my current rig that I use for occasional folding, so I could have the rig fold 24/7 and use this dream computer for me!

The Dream Rig with Ponies!


----------



## bobisgod

My dream rig:http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3829481


----------



## TerrabyteX

This is my dream rig Dream Rig 2500. I would use the new rig with my monitor and use my current rig for folding for OCN.


----------



## allikat

I'm gonna use US prices for simplicity:
This combo deal:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.777911
for $680
Dual GTX580s for $500 each..
Corsair Force 240GB SSD: $310
Add a TJ07 for $350
And 4x4GB of Vengeance memory... that will do...









Results: HERE: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3830117

Need to buy myself a new water block, but hey... sacrifices









That lil demon should crunch nicely


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Because why the hell not?

i7 3960X (I've been needing a CPU upgrade), GTX 580, 8GB of RAM, etc. etc.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3830177


----------



## Scorpion49

Thanks for the opportunity.... love the new rig builder anyways

Dream Machine


----------



## 4LC4PON3

IN with my Dream Rig







Thanks OCN. If I ever won Id donate my rig to my brother









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3830102


----------



## deafboy

I'll put together my dream rig tonight, and on the off chance that I do win, I will return the favor and give away my rig...except for my storage drives anyways, lol.


----------



## skyline_king88

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3830015

in with nice folding rig it is all it would do for overclock.net as they did pay for it...


----------



## adgame

Awsome give away

Im in!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3830399

Good luck to everyone
Winner should be benchmarking after !


----------



## BigCactus

Winner should be required to post a pic of himself and the dream rig.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Haha, you again mr desperate?


Same with you now rocstar96!









*P.S.:* Check out my links!!!

*Thanks OCN!!!*









*Ultimate Laptop:*

*Purchase Summary:*
*ASUS VX7SX-DH71 - Lamborghini Notebook (Limited Edition-Black) for "Win Your Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!"*
Intel Core i7-2670QM (2.2GHz), 15.6" HD (1920x1080) LED, 16GB RAM DDR3, 1.5TB HDD (2 x 750GB 7200RPM), NVIDIA GTX 560M 3GB GDDR5 Graphics, Leather Palm Rest, Bluetooth, Bluray Disc Burner, 802.11b/g/n, Webcam 2.0M, Multi Card Reader, HDMI, USB 3.0, 8 Cell, AC adapter, Windows 7 Ultimate, 2-year Global Warranty, Lamborghini Carrying Bag and Lamborghini Black Mouse.

Add an additional 8 cell battery and an additional 3 yr global warranty to the package.

*Proposed Rig Link:*
*ASUS VX7SX-DH71 - Lamborghini Notebook (Limited Edition-Black) for "Win Your Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!"*

or

*Ultimate Desktop:*

*Purchase Summary:*
*Ultimate Build 2011/2012!!! for "Win Your Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!"*
Intel Core i7 3930K 6 Core 12MB 3.2GHZ Hyperthreading Unlocked LGA2011 Processor No HSF
ASUS Rampage IV EXTREME E-ATX LGA2011 X79 DDR3 SATA3 USB3.0 5PCI-E16 SLI CrossFireX Motherboard
EVGA GeForce GTX 580 SuperClocked with Free "Batman: Arkham City" Game Download coupon included, 1536 MB GDDR5, Dual-DualLink DVI, mini HDMI and PCI-E 2.0 SLI Graphics Card - 015-P3-1582-A1
G.SKILL F3-17000CL11Q-16GBZL Ripjawsz 16GB 4X4GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-30 Sandy Bridge E Memory Kit
Kingston HyperX 120GB 2.5IN SATA3 SandForce SF-2281 SSD Solid State Disk Drive With Mounting Kit
LG BH12LS38 12X Blu Ray Rewriter SATA Black Lightscribe 3D Playback
Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 LGA2011 Heatpipe Cooler W/ 140MM & 120MM PWM Fans
Corsair Professional Series Gold AX850 CMPSU-850AX 850W ATX Fully Modular 80PLUS Gold Power Supply
Cooler Master HAF X Full Tower w/ SuperSpeed USB 3.0 w/ Window w/ Black Interior ATX Case (RC-942-KKN1)

*Proposed Rig Link:*
*Ultimate Build 2011/2012!!! for "Win Your Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!""*


----------



## reezin14

WOW I'm for sure in.









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3829931


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

what's not to love about OCN....

In

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3830351


----------



## nckid4u

Here is mine. I love folding, but $$ has been tight and I recently had to sell off my foldinfish 2.0 (2600K - 3X GTX460s....). This would get me back into folding. I need to get back inside the top 20 on OCN. I had it, but have slipped back since I shut my rig down and sold it.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

in it to win it


----------



## AMD_Freak

Im in... Wow this would be a great early present, good luck to all of us that entered http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3059583


----------



## buddyboy

Here is my rig. Link

It would be my computer for everything obviously.

Thanks for this awesome offer OCN!


----------



## Leprachuan

I would love this to by by new sig rig









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3830243


----------



## FireMarshallBill

This would be an amazing prize, here is the shopping list! :wheee

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3830174/version/3830176:


----------



## wupah

Awesome contests everywhere I look.

I would use the it to fund a gaming/folding rig based on the X79 chipset.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3826543


----------



## knoxy_14

here you go would be used for 2p folding
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3830555

would use my 480s after i upgrade also thats for the big supply :$


----------



## DaClownie

Holiday Special!

Thanks admin and OCN staffers! GL and Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## criminal

Awesome prize!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3830750


----------



## kazakia

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3830183

If only...


----------



## jetpak12

Thanks for lowering to 250 posts, I can enter now!!









Here's my requested build: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3830219

A few parts are missing because they're already owned.


----------



## goldbranch

In, love the holidays.









Dream machine


----------



## admflameberg

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3829529

It would be used for my Gaming ,Music and Music creation work, The sound card would be taking from my existing rig.


----------



## Geglamash

Holy :O I'm in!
Here's mine


----------



## Dan17z

Very much in.
If I won I would definitely fold more with the more power efficiency of the 2700K over the i7 920









Link to my $2500 dream PC


----------



## BloodyRory

Rig builder link:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3831269/version/3831271

I doubt I'll win, but it's worth a shot!









Thanks a ton for doing this giveaway! OCN has been the best forum I've been on


----------



## hellboy_101

Very much in,

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3831491

I would use it as my xmas and birthday present


----------



## HaVoK C89

IN!!!!
Here's Mine: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3830615

I've also decided (if I win) to give away my rig as a thanks to such a great community!


----------



## 5ILVgeARX

Total cost: 2482.89 USD

My system is getting long in the tooth, could use a upgrade.









Good luck to all.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3831374/version/3831376


----------



## Clawbog

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3831377#

Do want.

This would be the best present ever!


----------



## ACM

In!
Thanks Admin & OCN team!


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

in , once again thanks admin.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3831719
Primarily for audio editing, production work.


----------



## Brutuz

Here's mine, hoping I win. Need a faster CPU.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

In.


----------



## hli53194

So if we were to win, do we have to spend all the money on the rig? I would much prefer to be able to spend around $1300 on a decent rig/upgrades and use the money leftover for a portable laptop and school supplies/furniture for college (college bound Senior).

$1300 rig (clicky):

(going to do some massive folding with this of course)
As for missing parts, I can reuse my current monitor, mouse, DVD drives, etc. I also assume I will be able to obtain a lot of the parts used here from OCN for a decent price off from new.

Portable laptop for use around campus (and some casual LAN parties):
Acer TimelineX 3830TG ($500 used)


Thanks again OCN team for putting all these giveaways together.


----------



## metallicamaster3

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3830393

2x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135204 | $37.98

4x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254061 | $359.96

1x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130595 | $359.99

1x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130609 | $74.99

1x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371043 | $269.99

1x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121044 | $87.99

1x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16842102070 | $141.99

1x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231315 | $79.99

1x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131803 | $469.99

1x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116492 | $599.99

"All I Want For Christmas" 

I'd be carrying over the case, RAM, hard drives, and FW900 over from my current rig. Essentially, I'd be "upgrading" my current rig to X79 and a 3930k. Doubling my RAM, adding a third GTX 570 for Tri-SLI, and another lower-end GPU for all the four quad monitors I'd get to go alongside the FW900.


----------



## 996gt2

Rig Builder Link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3831254

*Big power in a small box*


----------



## Mikezilla

Rig!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3831851


----------



## audioxbliss

Nothing but folding


----------



## B-rock

Maybe I'll build the PC. Sell it. Give the money back to OCN! HA! Counter Productive.


----------



## UkGouki

would love it if i win http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3831725 << my entry into the fold i would be using alot of my own products in my build though









although this rig here has everything i could want for christmas and even comes in white







http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FS-222-OE&groupid=43&catid=2193&subcat=


----------



## HSG502

Awesome so in for this.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3831977


----------



## Maxxa

Sweet I'm in for sure.
One can dream...

This is *Big Monster*


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Im definately in... !

Hopefully they can ignore the cost of the rig going over by a dollar and change after taxes and shipping costs


----------



## wire

I'm totally in!!!


----------



## XanderDylan

Count me in!

I would be using this to fold mostly as well as game. (Which is why I included 3 GPU's)

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3831905

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Blast

No doubt i'm in. I probably won't win (joy of statistics), but it is always worth a shot. GAWD I WOULD LOVE TO GET MY "FOLDING" ON THOUGH!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3831872#

With shipping, I am still in the clear as far as price (however discounts may change







).

I would be supplying a few parts from my current rig and selling off the rest to purchase the video cards.

When i'm not gaming (in class, sleeping, etc) I would let it fold. Maybe later on I would add a second radiator and put on some low db fans.


----------



## Code Geass

In, thanks!

The Beast


----------



## lilraver018

My entry


----------



## AngeloG.

Here's my proposed rig:

Rig


----------



## Dar_T

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3832538 here's what I'd build!


----------



## Blostorm

The winning build !

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3831866


----------



## Yumyums

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3832457

This would be mine, it would become a second gaming rig and a full time folder for OCN


----------



## da tick 07

I really need a new server for a dental office :/. I have the OS, hard drives, case, peripherals but I need the main components. The current one is ~7 years old and needs serious maintenance every month. The raid keeps breaking and every hard drive I put in it seems to die no matter what raid card is in it. Also the cpu is getting killed with simple file sharing. I would love to build one instead of dropping 5k on a Dell server
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3832604

2x Intel Xeon E5520 Nehalem 2.26GHz LGA 1366 Quad-Core
SUPERMICRO MBD-X8DAH+-F-O Dual LGA 1366 Intel 5520
2x Kingston 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600)
Athena Power AP-P4ATXK110FEP 1100W
LSI LSI00283 PCI-Express 2.0 x8 MD2
MSI GeForce 8400 GS 512MB
LG 22X Super-Multi DVD Burner Black SATA

I will also be putting in
8x Samsung 1TB F3s (I have 5)
Windows Server 2008 R2 (Have)


----------



## DF is BUSY

if a dream came true....

contest entry !!


----------



## Wiremaster

My entry here.


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

In!

And here is the rig!!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3832814


----------



## metroidfreak

Here is the rig builder link.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3832454

I'd buy this to completely overhaul my desktop and turn it into a full photo editing and design station.


----------



## wildfire99

Haha thanks for the freebie OCN, i just want to say i spent like 3 hours just now trying to make this list. $2500 ends up being a lot less than it sounds like, my first draft pre-watercooling was like 4.5k.... lol

Anyhow here's the link to my build.

Obviously if i win i will be giving away some of the components of my old rig and posting an in depth build log/case mod for the dream rig thingy. ^_^


----------



## Nightz2k

*My Dream Rig*

Would love to have it and give this one to wife so she can play better than onboard graphics games.









GL to everyone.


----------



## Heat

Am I allowed to just buy parts that add up to $2500? My proposed rig (below) will be about 10k, but I would gladly like $2500 to contribute to it!









I would like:

1x Caselabs TX10 in black with extended top and super mount

1x Dell U3011

1x Corsair Force GT 240GB SSD


----------



## Nick0matic

This is an epic giveaway, will get building when I have time, reserve post.

EDIT: Check here, 4 Vertex 3 60GBs


----------



## mortimersnerd

$2500 would go towards this, though I think it might cost a little more.

-Case Labs single wide case with a custom powder coat and fake floor setup with acrylic. Various LED lighting for effects.
-18 bay waterfall reservoir, other WC components TBD
-Ivybridge hardware
-A pair of GTX 580s for [email protected]
-RAID0 SSDs and RAID5 2TB or 3TB drives for storage
-AX1200 fully single sleeved
-Dell 30" monitor and use my 24s in portrait


----------



## Xyphyr

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3833060 Dream Rig

I would sell my current system to purchase the rest of the parts + a nice watercooling loop. Going to be a little beast of a pc.


----------



## t3haxle

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3832541

It would be really cool to have that processor. I think there's a monitor in there by accident, I was able to delete all traces of it except for the product match.


----------



## _Chimera

I'm in !!!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3832286

The best I could do, fingers crossed.

Cheers.


----------



## iCrap

Im in, if i won i wont need a case or anything....
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3833457


----------



## Zakel2

I would use this for gaming and it would give me a chance to try folding.

Dream Machine


----------



## kpnamja

In!
I would build a Sandy Bridge Extreme build! Didn't add a hard drive, since they are so expensive now!
Rig builder
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3833330


----------



## Fortunex

In!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3832460


----------



## Shaded War

If i won, this is what i would want. Would be awesome!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3832349


----------



## Krusher33

This was harder than I thought!

My dream rig


----------



## thisispatrick

Woot woot!

Click


----------



## Homeles

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3831662

How I would love to have a better processor.

Would use this for gaming, folding as electric bill funding allows and looking at scantily clad women on occasion.


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

32 core dual Interlagos folding monster.

I can just see my electric bill climbing to new highs.

Rig builder link... Here

OCN your FREAKING AWESOME.


----------



## Transhour

This is what I would build to replace my slightly aging work PC  move my current rig to full time folding.


----------



## mastertrixter

Here is my dream rig, already have some of the parts. would use it for gaming and folding while im not playing.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3833920


----------



## bigal1542

This would be one Christmas that I would never forget. It is a little more than 2500, but I could cover for a few parts to put it under, as well as the monitor and other things.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3833608

Poor college student in!

Thanks for the awesome freebie too. OCN Rocks


----------



## AMOCO

In,Please.


----------



## Emperor

IN!!!!


----------



## Compaddict

Awesome!!! I'm in!


----------



## myuusmeow

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3832202

Por favor!


----------



## banging34hzs

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3833343

I love to game so this would be my dream rig, would be a vast improvement to what I currently have. This rig would also be used for folding for many reasons. Any parts missing I have spares sitting around to use and would give my current rig to my grandmother.
As allways thanks for such a great contest!!


----------



## robbo2

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3834204

In for a folding beast


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Damn I missed read it, It doesnt have to be the entire thing @2500.. just 2500 worth of parts..

Proposed Rig


----------



## fc4ever

250 posts is not bad at all~~~


----------



## CasanovaFly

In like sin.


----------



## renji1337

I'm 100% IN!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3833689

I love being a pc gamer, and this rig would have monstrous ammounts of power and be very useable for a very long time, if i won this i'd just donate my current pc.

and the best part, it's exactly 2500$ not counting mail in rebates.


----------



## trendy

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3834019

I've been eyeing some options of upgrades for the last few months, I was actually planning on getting this stuff sometime at the end of next year. Hopefully OCN would like to hook me up and make my christmas a little less crappy, hahaha.


----------



## txtrkandy

SO IN - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3831728


----------



## feltadox1337

I'm in! Awesome giveaway!

If I won the $2500, this bad boy would be mine, Primarily gaming rig, and ofc it'll eat through everything else. (Have US shipping address that I can use, so International npnp xD)

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3834102


----------



## gablain

In ! http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3834420

Would help a lot for school and 3d projects







My rig is starting to have a rough time.

thanks ocn


----------



## Gallien

]Gaming and 24/7 folding, would look amazing hooked up to my brand new sony 3dtv







)

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3829376


----------



## stu.

In! Money would go into another folding machine.

Then I Woke Up


----------



## Xin

Dammit! Not enough posts yet. :c

Hmmm.... *spam!*


----------



## BLKKROW

I am in

Dream Build


----------



## granno21

Ya, in the same boat. Not enough posts.

It was pretty fun to put put together a dream rig in Rig Builder. Makes me realize how much money I need to get a sweet system


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

^^^ No kidding lol! What if your posts are all solid gold though?







Good luck to all and early grats to the winner - great XMas gift for sure.


----------



## cssorkinman

Count me in too please


----------



## Dorianime

Here's mine :] I will provide my own case and PSU









Should we be considering some state tax? or is there none for whoever is giving it out?
thanks for the chance!


----------



## redmustang

Sandy-e parts to replace my aging AMD parts plus another IPS screen








Would reuse everything else necessary.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3834243

EDIT: Or this option. I cant decide... http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3838530


----------



## townending

I would build a rig to replace my P4 server and do folding on the other majority of cores.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3834699


----------



## reflex99

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3834576
^rig builder

I've always wanted a really powerful laptop to replace my main gaming rig.

Probably would sell my current rig+current lower-end laptop if i won, and either donate the money to ASPCA, or EFF. That or build a folding rig with the money.

so yea. Hope i win!

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Frank08

Wow, lots' o freebies, thanks OCN.
Here's my Dream Build if I were to win.


----------



## PyreSpirit

This is my DREAM PC, it's going to be a gaming PC and mod rig for mod contests.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3834930

Supposed to be small, 12"x12"x6" to take to LAN parties. Will be submerged in engineering fluid that does not conduct electricity. Will sleeve and cut down PSU cables for better cable management.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Thanks for lowering to 250 posts, I can enter now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my requested build: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3830219
> A few parts are missing because they're already owned.


Agree jetpak12!







This will give many more users a chance to participate and win a $2500 computer for holidays!!!









*P.S.: Check out the links below!!!* Seizing every opportunity...









*Thanks OCN!!!*









*Ultimate Laptop:*

*Purchase Summary:*
*ASUS VX7SX-DH71 - Lamborghini Notebook (Limited Edition-Black) for "Win Your Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!"*
Intel Core i7-2670QM (2.2GHz), 15.6" HD (1920x1080) LED, 16GB RAM DDR3, 1.5TB HDD (2 x 750GB 7200RPM), NVIDIA GTX 560M 3GB GDDR5 Graphics, Leather Palm Rest, Bluetooth, Bluray Disc Burner, 802.11b/g/n, Webcam 2.0M, Multi Card Reader, HDMI, USB 3.0, 8 Cell, AC adapter, Windows 7 Ultimate, 2-year Global Warranty, Lamborghini Carrying Bag and Lamborghini Black Mouse.

Add an additional 8 cell battery and an additional 3 yr global warranty to the package.

*Proposed Rig Link:*
*ASUS VX7SX-DH71 - Lamborghini Notebook (Limited Edition-Black) for "Win Your Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!"*

or

*Ultimate Desktop:*

*Purchase Summary:*
*Ultimate Build 2011/2012!!! for "Win Your Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!"*
Intel Core i7 3930K 6 Core 12MB 3.2GHZ Hyperthreading Unlocked LGA2011 Processor No HSF
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme/BF3 E-ATX LGA2011 X79 DDR3 SATA3 USB3.0 5PCI-E16 SLI CrossFireX Motherboard
EVGA GeForce GTX 580 SuperClocked with Free "Batman: Arkham City" Game Download coupon included, 1536 MB GDDR5, Dual-DualLink DVI, mini HDMI and PCI-E 2.0 SLI Graphics Card - 015-P3-1582-A1
G.SKILL F3-17000CL11Q-16GBZL Ripjawsz 16GB 4X4GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-30 Sandy Bridge E Memory Kit
Kingston HyperX 120GB 2.5IN SATA3 SandForce SF-2281 SSD Solid State Disk Drive With Mounting Kit
LG BH12LS38 12X Blu Ray Rewriter SATA Black Lightscribe 3D Playback
Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 LGA2011 Heatpipe Cooler W/ 140MM & 120MM PWM Fans
Corsair Professional Series Gold AX850 CMPSU-850AX 850W ATX Fully Modular 80PLUS Gold Power Supply
Cooler Master HAF X Full Tower w/ SuperSpeed USB 3.0 w/ Window w/ Black Interior ATX Case (RC-942-KKN1)

*Proposed Rig Link:*
*Ultimate Build 2011/2012!!! for "Win Your Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!"*

*P.P.S.: Good luck to all (including myself)!!!







*


----------



## 179232

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3834975

I will be one happy lad if I win







. Thanks OCN!


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

With this, I'd build CS-2483's replacement: The CS-3483.

CS-3483: The Next Generation


----------



## raizooor3

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/1992775


----------



## kevingreenbmx

This would fund the build I have been dreaming about for months now!







Thanks for the opportunity! you have been VERY generous lately ADMIN!









Project Myrmicini

Description from Rigbuilder page:
Quote:


> This Is a small form factor build that I have been contemplating for quite some time. The goal is to build a small, mobile lan box with as much power as possible. I love the power of my desktop, Classy Machine, but it is far to large and heavy to carry around regularly. The computer will be housed in a custom aluminum and acrylic case made from scratch by myself. it will be based of of a mini ITX motherboard and a full sized graphics card sandwiched together using a flexible PCIe riser. The name of the build comes from the species of ant. Ants are tiny insects, but they are able to lift many times their own weight. This will parallel the massive amount of power this build will have in such a small form.


i7-2600k
zotac z68-itx wifi mobo
6870 graphics
external ac-dc power adapter with dc-dc PSU
Custom aluminum and acrylic case

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3834537

There would be a VERY intensive worklog as a result of this build as well


----------



## cmeeks

This is probably the wrong answer, but I would upgrade my SSD, cooling, monitor, and PSU now, then stash the remainder of the $2500 until the release of Ivy Bridge and Kepler - at which point I would upgrade the CPU, mobo, and GPU.

Here are my proposed upgrades

I estimated costs for unreleased components based on currently available equivalent components and added a little padding.


----------



## jfizz84

Hopefully this posts lol.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3834288

Thanks for sweet opportunity OCN. It'd be nice to finally have a system again and not wifes lappy or kids netbook haha.


----------



## Arizonian

OMG how cool. IN with My Rigbuilder proposal.


----------



## compuman145

Can people in the UK do this?

Comps


----------



## Riou

Here is mine: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3835671


----------



## exzacklyright

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3835826/version/3835828

rawr!!


----------



## Swift Castiel

Homework/Uni computer + gaming for me. Would be a fairly major upgrade, if not a complete overhaul. Only things not being replaced would be HDD, monitor and peripherals.

The items that I've chosen (And sounds quite whack for what I would use it for, to be honest):
Intel 3930K
Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5
MSI GTX 580 Lightning Xtreme
G.Skill 4x4GB Ripjaws X
Samsung SH-B123A 12X Blu-ray DVD Combo Drive
Corsair H80 LCLC
Corsair AX-750
NZXT Phantom (Black)

Would be lovely to have a new rig for Christmas, as unlikely as it is. Regardless, thank you for the opportunity, and may the site flourish even more than it is now!

RigBuilder Link:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3835964


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3835826/version/3835828
> rawr!!


hey! That's my name! vvvvv


----------



## Hyoketsu

Getting a brand new rig would make this the
BEST.
CHRISTMAS.
EVER!

Ooooh, the weather outside is frightful,
But overclocking i-i-is so delightful;
As the limits depend on pure luck,
Raise that clock, raise that clock, raise that clock!


----------



## Mr.Pie

here's my dream PC that I just configured off the top of my head
X79+a nice upgraded case and storage; if I do win I'll most likely change a few things around as I'm building my own
case as a school project right now









thanks OCN!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3836276


----------



## JoshHuman

I'd use towards a 4p Magny-Cours folding rig

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3836324


----------



## Moparman

This would be my christmas to myself.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3836354


----------



## Tech-Boy

In please thank you so much for this!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3836534


----------



## olli3

In! (If I'm eligible in the UK that is!) Very interesting to see everyone's choices. This is what I would build:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3836489

Summary:

Intel i7 2700k
2x ATI 6970 2GB
Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
Corsair Vengeance 16GB
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
OCZ Agility 3 120GB
Asus Xonar D2


----------



## Megaman_90

In for a gaming, folding and music production rig.









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3836606


----------



## PiERiT

Total is $2490 since I already own some of this stuff.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3836699


----------



## gboeds

sandy-e please

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3836797

though his might change drastically if the SR-3 ever comes out....


----------



## meticadpa

In.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3836890

Need something to keep up with some of the newer games; this is what I propose.


----------



## kcuestag

I'd build a clone of my current computer and dedicate it to [email protected] 24/7;

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/2110171


----------



## iceblade008

My entrance for the "win your dream rig" promotion.

Overall, I wanted to create a PC that would allow me to try out 3D gaming and 3D Blurays. With this in mind, perhaps one of the most important components of the build is the monitor. I have opted for an all-black look and this too has influenced some of the component decisions, for example, the motherboard and RAM. (Note: there are no HDDs due to the current market conditions!)


----------



## runeazn

Thanks very much for this great event








I tried to achieve as much as possible of my dream build with the budget









My dream build

*btw can int ocn'ers enter?
as i live in Netherlands..
Spend so much time configuring my dream rig though


----------



## Dannnnn_the_man

I don't have 250 posts so I'm just wishing good luck to everyone!


----------



## Sean Webster

In, I would love a SB-E build for VMs and rendering media.









Rig builder here: www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3835919


----------



## gotendbz1

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3837147

a little over budget but this would be what i would love to have.


----------



## jeffries7

Here is my entry: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3837141

A simple folding rig, gaps such as case and cooling i'd provide myself


----------



## UsedPaperclip

In! here's a link to my rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3837168

Most of it would be switched with my current rig and go into my server.


----------



## hednik

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3837024/version/3837026

I forget how quickly the cost can reach $2500. Made a quick build... I am sure things might change a bit. This would be something for my sons.


----------



## losttsol

Rigbuilder Link

It has been a dream of mine to build a small form factor, watercooled rig. I always wanted a small case and mount a radiator to the top of it. I chose the Lian Li PC-V600FA for the basis of this rig because it's not too tiny, all the parts will fit. Watercooling requires at least some room to pull off well. It also has enough length on top to hold a 360 rad.


----------



## Coopa

Here's my Dream Rig!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3826615


----------



## olio

Wow awesome! I would sooo want to own this MONSTER!


----------



## Ubeermench

In
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3837594


----------



## kevinf

Always wanted a water cooled PC and the RASA kit should not disappoint. Dual GPUs for Tri-Monitor setup, as well as an SSD for a boot drive / select games... ohh yeah! Eat that pre-made PCs at retail stores and eat that intel for your overpriced motherboards / cpus / tri-channel ram... AMD FTW.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3837213

[edit: intel I love your SSDs]


----------



## trumpet-205

In.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3837585/version/3837587


----------



## MasterKromm

Going to tweak it some over the weekend, but here is my proposed build in it's current state...

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3836979

-EDIT-

I will edit in my summary and finalized build after I have given it some more thought... EG it seems the EVGA GTX 580 classified (air) is impossible to find in stock, also considering primary and secondary drive configs.

-EDIT- #2

I am finally pleased with my current dream PC build...

Summary:

Well this proposed PC will replace my current PC minus some peripherals. The bulk of my old PC will be a gift for my younger brother. My proposed PC will be a gaming and general purpose machine. It's power and high quality components ensure that it will last me many years(with perhaps a few additions as time goes on - raid card, extra storage drives, ect). This mean machine will be OC'd across the board, which goes without saying, this is still OVERCLOCK.net right? The Ultrasone PRO 900 will add to that gaming and general audiophile experience.

Overall I would describe my dream PC as something I have wanted to do for awhile but have been unable to afford/rationalize. A big thank you to Admin for providing the community with a fun contest! Best of luck to all!


----------



## Kreeker

Amazing contest.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3837810


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Wow, thanks so much for the generosity with the coming holiday season.

I would use the money for a gaming rig, and I would go Intel, since I have been an AMD builder my whole life, and this would be a great opportunity to see the other side of things!!

Also, I am getting married in the next few months, so funds are really tight right now, and this would be the best wedding gift ever!!!

Here she is!! Good luck all!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3837927


----------



## Spongeboy5040

Oh wow i, then i can give my rig to a friend.









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3838145


----------



## NewAtOCing

In!









LINK

I think this would be able to handle my U3011 just fine.


----------



## thx1138

Dreaming big







My keyboard shorted out because I was drooling the entire time I was building this rig. First time using the new rig builder, I like it







So the total came out to $2464.93. This rig would be used for a multitude of different things such as folding(I would fold all the time on this rig. I don't fold all the time with my current rig because I get really low ppd being an AMD/ATi system) , gaming, running a virtual network of VM's for my network lab (my current 4gb DDR2 is really holding me back but can't afford to buy more) Initially I was going to go for at least water cooling the cpu but I decided to air cool and used the money saved towards higher end parts. I only included a 128gb SSD which will be for OS and various programs I deem worthy to run on the SSD, I would use my current 2tb HDD as my main storage for data and games. I also didn't include a case, monitor, mouse and KB etc... because I'm happy with what I have in those departments so this allowed me again to put more money towards higher end components. I also didn't include an optical drive because I never use them and I do have 2 in my current system. For an OS I would mainly use Ubuntu but being a student I also have access to free copies of windows 7 so I didn't include windows with the build.

Well, that's my entry. If I were to win this my current build would go to my mom and little sister who really need a new computer. They've been sharing the same dual core athlon for the past 8 years and no matter how much maintenance I do on it, it just is a pos. It would probably be a good idea that I don't win this though because I would probably have a heart attack when you told me lol.









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3838124


----------



## Buzzin92

Link Heres mine









Will upgrade current rig, use it for folding more/less 12 - 15 hours a day

I also render/encode H.264 and this upgrade will be a beautiful speed increase. I also use photoshop for vectoring stupidly large images.

Will be keeping some stuff that I have in my rig at the moment such as Graphics card and storage drives.


----------



## z0so

THIS is my dream folding rig!!! 32 cores of science! Would be a 24/7 folder.


----------



## Manyak

Link

All I'd need purchased by OCN is:

i7-3960x
Rampage IV Extreme
64GB of RAM
A 1kW PSU
Some other stuff to use up the last $50 (maybe a bluray player)

I'd do a whole ton of stuff with it...I don't even know where to start. Application development, VM's out the wazoo, rendering, photo editing, and making a massive ramdrive to play whatever game I'm hooked on at the moment.


----------



## Lelin

Hi, this is my dream computer. I recently moved out of parents' home and I would use it for studies and gaming








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3832904

Includes:
Dell U2711
2x 6950
Crucial M4 SSD 128GB
Asus P8Z68V-Pro
Intel 2600K


----------



## FlyingNugget

Would use this rig for everyday use, and folding








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3830711

Good luck everyone, and thank you OCN


----------



## cloppy007

Wow count me in! Here's my proposal.


----------



## Zero4549

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3838362/version/3838364


----------



## Rayzer

Awesome!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3839034


----------



## duox

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3839215


----------



## remz1337

I'm in!









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3839251

this is my fantasy dream build^^ of course the keyboard, mice speaker and sound card are extra but if i win i will buy these part by myself.

anyway gl everyone!


----------



## tkl.hui

Would definitely make school more exciting instead of having to use only my laptop.

Blue Steel


----------



## gildadan

This would be my finished rig I think. Man would be awesome to win!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3839176/version/3839178


----------



## killnine

Crazy-nice contest, thanks for the opportunity!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3839602


----------



## shinyboy

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3839809

Would certainly undertake a lot of refinements if I actually knew I was going to purchase it, but the general components remain the same.

Intel cpu, nvidia grfx, lots of ram and a roomy case to not have bleeding knuckles







.


----------



## Jeffro422

This would be awesome, in


----------



## hazarada

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3839521/version/3839523

substance over style


----------



## Dezixn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Overclock.net wants to give one lucky member a new rig for the holidays. We will randomly select one Overclock.net member and buy them up to $2,500 in parts for their new rig.
> 
> You can enter by creating a rig in Rig Builder - stating what you would buy with these funds and post the summary here along with a link to your Rig Builder "proposed" build.
> 
> In order to be eligible, you must be a member in good standing with *500 250 posts or more* as of the time of this thread. Contest closes December 13th at 11:59pm.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!
> 
> (more holiday contests to come!)


This is what I would build.

A powerful gaming rig with an overclocked 2600k and a nice SSD making a great system for everyday purposes and for gaming. The HAF is an awesome looking case with awesome airflow and I love the look. I would use the 24" dell in my rig builder as the main monitor and use my current monitor on the side.


----------



## CravinR1

IN, very generous of Admin

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3842019

Since its a dream computer I got all the components I couldn't afford to make the computer i'd love to have.

I7 2600K
Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z
G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16 GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600
Corsair Performance Pro Series 256GB SSD
Asus VW246H 24" 2ms
2 x EVGA GTX 580


----------



## Anth0789

Here is mine:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3840300/version/3840302


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

In!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3840366


----------



## Akhen

In, please and thanks!


----------



## Smallville

I would love a new computer. All my parts are bought used from OCN members









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3840471


----------



## murderbymodem

I'm in!

Link
It's amazing how easy it was to spend an imaginary $2,500.


----------



## Dustin1

In!!! Will definitely build a rig when I get time to get to my rig!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## phazer11

I'd like in please.

Rigbuilder Link

It'd be my encoding, gaming and folding beast, I'd fold on the two gfx cards while encoding, It has no RAM, monitor, or some other components as I'd just add the pieces from my current rig, I have extra pieces that'd allow me to keep that one functional as well.


----------



## Wookie Man

Totally in:

I'd be folding, gaming, and rendering hard core on this PC.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3840648

Ooooh, would I love to use this thing.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

This is an awesome contest! This would be the one I'd want to win most.

The Dark Knight (Hopefully ))))

I'd like to use this as a stepping stone into the future. Since Intel is doing away with their 1366 line







(The build I started out with).

I'm sure this would last me a good while, and I'd like the fact that it would be future proof in so much as I could still upgrade smaller components without having to do a complete overhaul







.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Fooxz

For serious? You guys are amazing!

Not sure how you would want it broken down; My main rig is fairly good, but I have wanted a shiny new 580 Lightning







But I would much rather have a gaming laptop since I have never had a very powerful laptop, and haven't even had one at all for several years. My main rig is more than powerful enough at the moment. So I would be more than grateful for even just this laptop!

Plus this laptop: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834230099









So $1200 for the laptop, and $600ish for a MSI 580 Lightning. And maybe a Xonar also ($200)







I honestly don't know what to fit into the last $500, but I think it should go to a OCN Folder for some new hardware.









Again, all of these give-aways are amazing!


----------



## lvlrdka22

Dream.

If I get that, I'll toss it in my old rig, give my 5850s to my brother, upgrade my plan for custom loop, then sell whatever that's left on OCN







.


----------



## Sodalink

How nice!

Saving my spot!


----------



## Water Cooled

Changed because OmegaNemesis28 gave me some ideas. I managed to get 16GB of ram, and a Razer keyboard and mouse! I'm also only $6 over!

(Products may change, if better come out)

I chose these parts because I will need a pretty powerful computer for my UNI course aswell as my part-time GFX and Video editing job.









I will pay the extra $6.











*BUILD - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3840840

Thanks OCN!*


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3839659

this would be a epic mod and just flat out awesome If I could do so..


----------



## [email protected]

In. Can't believe you guys are doing this, so awesome









Here's my dream build below

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3724279

Primary use for this rig would be rendering since I am about to get into university and I'm going to study Industrial Design. I am expected to use AutoCAD a lot therefore it would be very helpful. Also as secondary purpose is for lan partying as I go to them few times a year therefore I choose the Antec P180 mini. Like they say less is more...

Again, I would like to thank Overclock.net for this awesome opportunity really appreciate it


----------



## the_funk

I would use the $2500 to buy a gaming rig. Here is my rigbuilder:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3840945


----------



## awdrifter

I think I qualified for this. Here's my proposed rig, all the prices grabbed from Newegg as of today. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3841535


----------



## xPwn

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3841728

i7 3930k
GTX580
16GB Ram

Just under budget by 6$


----------



## shinigamibob

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3841839

i7 3930K
Asus Rampage IV Extreme
GSkill 16GB 1600Mhz RAM
MSI GTX 570 1.5GB
EK HF360 Complete Kit
WD Caviar Black 1.5TB
Seasonic X-1050 PSU
CM HAF X

No need for accessories (mouse, keyboard, speakers, monitor - have extra's)

Within budget by $85. but this accounts for slight price variations, so its all good







.

Honestly though, there are going to be some pretty disappointed people... I just hope I'm not the one


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Water Cooled*
> 
> I would run around UNI naked if I win this!
> (Products may change, if better come out)
> I chose these parts because I will need a pretty powerful computer for my UNI course aswell as my part-time GFX and Video editing job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will pay the extra $52.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BUILD - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3840840
> Thanks OCN!*


just saying:
remove the 2TB hard drive and choose different RAM.
If you absolutely need a large hard drive right now in the currently bad situation, get an external one.
You can probably get a cheaper price for 12GB of RAM too.
The extra funds available can be put to something else like maybe a kickass sound card or monitor.


----------



## franckimp

I'm in for a new gaming machine!


----------



## franckimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franckimp*
> 
> I'm in for a new gaming machine!


sorry not 250 posts


----------



## cavallino

Here is my proposal

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3842977

Would be used for Linux experiments, bench-marking, overclocking experiments and gaming.


----------



## pale

Here is mine:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3823996/version/3823998

Comes to just under $2500. Dream, dream, dream...


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

This is what I would get with $2500 to keep up with my autoCAD and 3d Design for work and gaming and video editing for fun. I could really use a system like this for when I graduate with my engineering degree soon. This would really help with performing well with autoCAD and 3d Design along with the things I like to do in my down time.

1) Intel Core i7 2600K 4-Core Processor
2) ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z Motherboard
3) Corsair Dominator GT 2133 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 Memory
4) XFX Radeon HD 695X-CNDC 2GB GDDR5 Graphics Card (Quantity = 2)
5) Corsair HX850 Modular Power Supply
6) Thermaltake Level 10 GT Black ATX Computer Case
7) Corsair Series Force GT Sata III 120GB SSD (Quantity = 2)
8) ASUS Blu-Ray Burner Optical Drive
9) Corsair H100 Hydro Series CPU Cooler

LINK TO RIG BUILD:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3839533


----------



## Stvwndr219

One can hope right? I'd like to get a freebie in these awesome giveaways! Thanks OCN!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3843556


----------



## A-Dub

Awesome giveaway!

Comes to $2370 but I could have easily gone over so I had to leave a few things out (PSU, case, etc.).
Would be a killer system for gaming, running VM's, etc.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3843637


----------



## bumsoil

in
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3843709

my house needs a data server!


----------



## Triangle

This would be for folding. And more folding. And more... And more...









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3843769

EDIT : I am never happy, so I think I could use it as a part time gaming rig to keep me a little happy.


----------



## wrxxx

definitively in

link to my rig


----------



## zodac

Sure, this'll do. 

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3843974


----------



## Water Cooled

*My rig is edited*


----------



## rocker22dallas

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3843805#

click "purchase info" to view what each component is. newegg links are as the component name

this would be absolutely amazing. i hope to win, but wish everybody good luck, whoever gets this will be extremely happy


----------



## sweffymo

Here's mine: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3823786

It will be a [email protected] rig, primarily. I will make an acrylic case for it if I win and post the build log on OCN. I wanted it to be earth tones/camo themed, so the Sabertooth and the tan RAM and PSU were the best way to go. I included a little bit of overhead for the case but that wouldn't pay for all of the materials. I'll come up with enough to get the rest of the materials though.









This would be an epic project and I look forward to taking it on!


----------



## Chewman

Rig built.

All I want for christmas, is this.


----------



## 1337guy

RIG BUILDER LINK

My dream gaming machine atm 

Hope i win


----------



## CJRhoades

Here's my dream rig. Not as ambitious as as some others I'm sure (came in under budget) but it would suit me perfectly.


----------



## Eaglake

Woow such a great contest.

My dream machine would be a small file server and HTPC combo. And it would be able to run one or two simple games.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3835359


----------



## hirolla888

Here's mine: Dream server build


----------



## crazyap7

I'm in please and thank you!

Here is my proposed Novec 7000-cooled folding rig:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3846305

I've always wanted to do this but the liquid required for it is pretty expensive. Basically, it would be a combined 24/7 folding rig and a gaming/light video editing rig (folding being the main purpose), submerged in a chemical manufactured by 3M called Novec 7000. The chemical has a very low boiling point but is still liquid at room temperature. The idea would be to create an enclosed case (probably out of an aquarium) which would be filled with liquid and topped off with a radiator and some fans. The hot areas (e.g. processor), would boil the liquid, which would rise upwards as a gas. The gases hit the radiator and are cooled, which causes them to condense and fall back down as a cold liquid.

The $2500 would be for all core components. The liquid will mostly be funded by me.


----------



## Kommanche

In please


----------



## robert125381

If given the chance to win this dream machine i promise to fold my tail off!
haha ty ocn gl everyone
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3846041


----------



## gerickjohn

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3846134

Dream Computer indeed, On the 1 in a million chance I can get this, I'll be sharing it with my dad as both a work and gaming computer.









Thank You OCN for this chance.









Also.. The parts chosen are whats available to me since I live in a country where its hard to get parts, It requires a long travel to the Capital city if ever I need to get parts like those.


----------



## itzhoovEr

My dream PC and congrats to whoever wins.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3846212


----------



## Monkey92

New gaming/school rig, thanks for the giveaway!

link


----------



## Decade

Rig link

Parts list:
CPU: Phenom II X6 1100T
Mobo: Asus Sabertooth 990FX
GPU: MSI Lightning HD 6970, crossfire
Ram: 8gb Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1333
SSD: Corsair Force Series 3 120gb
HDD: WD Black 1tb
Monitor: Asus VK278Q
PSU: Silverstone ST1500
Case: CM Haf X


----------



## iandroo888

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3846698

this build is definitely a dream computer.. without this, probably if ever will be able to be able to build something like this.. with this built, i can pass my current computer to another family in the family to use (close family so we help each other... pass on good things to one another)

to get this rig will allow me have a lot of firsts.. ssd's in RAID 0 (OMG...)... newer age processor.. super power gpu's in SLi (OMG).. all in the oh so amazing silverstone TJ07 with an amazing water cooling system that would keep it nice and cool even in the desert (las vegas) LOL !

altho i have never done anything with the newer age components, im sure OCN will help with the build process..

and hey... ill probably get back into folding too !


----------



## famous1994

I'm in FTW!!!!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3846882


----------



## Jim888

GL to all!


----------



## ronnin426850

Here is my Dream rig









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3846891

It's a heavy gamer, but more importantly - it gives headroom for customization. +The design just rocks









EDIT: My rig totally owns the previous and the next config, for less $$


----------



## jagz

What I would do with $2500

ASRock Z68 Extreme7 - $280 Shipped. (newegg)
MSI GTX 580 Lightning Xtreme - $610 Shipped. (tigerdirect)
VE248H 24" x2 - $428 Shipped. (newegg)
Corsair Obsidian Series 800D CC800DW Black - $260 (newegg)
Rosewill Mech KB EK9000 - $108 Shipped. (newegg)
Seasonic Platinum 860w - $231 Shipped. (newegg)
Xonar DS - $54 Shipped. (newegg)
Rosewill RTK-090 90 Piece Professional Computer Tool Kit - $32 (newegg)
Zalman ZM=MFC3 - $80 (frozenCPU)
XSPC Rasa 750 RX360 - $190 (frozenCPU)
Bitspower G 1/4" Silver Shining Rotary Angle 1/2" Fitting (BP-LRI) x2 - $25 (frozenCPU)
PrimoChill PrimoFlex PRO LRT Tubing 7/16" 10ft Retail Pack - White - $23 (frozenCPU)
Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 Inline Reservoir (BP-WTZM250P-BK) - $43 (frozenCPU)
Feser One Non Conductive Cooling Fluid - 1000 ml - UV Blue (F1-0001) - $20 (frozenCPU)
Bitfenix Alchemy Multisleeve 4-Pin Molex Extension Cable - 45cm - White (BFA-MSC-MM45WK-RP) x3 - $18 (frozenCPU)
Bitfenix Alchemy Multisleeve 4-Pin Molex to SATA Power Adapter - 45cm - White (BFA-MSC-MSA45WK-RP) - $8 (frozenCPU)
Bitfenix Alchemy Multisleeve 8-Pin PCI-E Extension Cable - 45cm - White (BFA-MSC-8PEG45WK-RP) x2 - $18 (frozenCPU)
FrozenCPU.com Original Heatpipes T-shirt - Black - (Size X-Large) $10 (frozenCPU)

*$2438*


----------



## Electroneng

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3847418

The OCN Beast is my Choice. Great for gaming, The OCN HWBOT team, and cad related applications!

Do Want!


----------



## da tick 07

Why people enter who have a $2000+ rig is beyond me. I can't afford something like that and would like to win


----------



## AgentHydra

Wow, awesome giveaway

Had a hard time getting to $2500, goes against every fiber of my being to build something so expensive lol. Ended up having to throw in a 27" LED LCD and Audioengine A2s to reach 2.5k.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3847749


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

I've won stuff before, but this is a long shot. Can't hurt to try though...
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3847845


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Shfvingle*
> 
> I've won stuff before, but this is a long shot. Can't hurt to try though...
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3847845


lol...
I've never won anything. lol


----------



## Vowels

Totally in!

I'd basically do a complete overhaul of my current gaming PC. Going from mid-range (at the time of building) ATX to high-end mATX.

Rig Builder Link


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triangle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sir Shfvingle*
> 
> I've won stuff before, but this is a long shot. Can't hurt to try though...
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3847845
> 
> 
> 
> lol...
> I've never won anything. lol
Click to expand...

I don't win either don't feel bad!!!


----------



## xDriftyy

building rig right now!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3848121

I would merge my sig rig with this and create a computer for my brother for the holidays. He's been down on his luck lately, hopefully this can change that!









good luck to everyone involved


----------



## Sakumo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgentHydra*
> 
> Wow, awesome giveaway
> 
> Had a hard time getting to $2500, goes against every fiber of my being to build something so expensive lol. Ended up having to throw in a 27" LED LCD and Audioengine A2s to reach 2.5k.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3847749


Obviously because you didn't have enough SSDs and they're not big enough.







One 512GB SSD would cause ~1/3 of the limit.


----------



## fastsite

I'd use this get my Flight Sim running even better. My rig still slows down on FSX








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3848466


----------



## raisethe3

There goes my dream!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3848469


----------



## Captain318

Totally in for this. Never won something on OCN before but hey, I suppose my chance is as good as anyone elses so here we go....
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3848502


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3848598
This would be awesome. I have been wanting to upgrade some accessories for a while.


----------



## lonnie5000

I'll enter. Here's my proposed gaming rig. It would be a significant upgrade for me.









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3848998


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

It's kinda hard to make a rig cause I'm in Australia but looking that doesn't seem to be a issue









Here is what I quickly came up with lol, I would use some hdd I already have









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3849178


----------



## IcedEarth

Title: 'A hint of snow'

Description: A rig that can put my water cooling loop to good use, I would naturally keep my current OS and water cooling in order to minimise pointless expenses. This beast would be sporting a 2600K for some awesome OC ability, video encoding and prime time gaming, complimented by two 6970 Twin Frozr III GPU's that will run cool and efficiently whilst providing a great deal of future proofing.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3849211

Should make this competition so that the winner has to donate their rig as a freebie, that would make an awesome cascade of generosity were multiple people benefit from the same competition. After all, it's not like you can use two rigs at once.


----------



## [March]

I wanna Enter!









Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3836234
I'll use this dream rig as Folding and Gaming Rig, and my current will be used as Dedicated Folding Rig (24/7) if possible.


----------



## Wishmaker

Please find my RIG given this budget. I would fold and do photography with it


----------



## sn0w

Here she blows!

Link to RigBuilder

Would be able to setup my current rig for my son who's been wanting a gaming rig as well. I'd be dad of the year for sure!


----------



## conzilla

Here it is.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3849430


----------



## Jasonn20

Would upgrade current machine for video creation and gaming....

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3845118


----------



## Sukach

In please.

This is the rig I wish I could build to replace my current problem build. My sister needs my old parts.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3849415


----------



## lambecrikas

Well, my desired rig!

Hope I get this Christmas present


----------



## Radiopools

I would buy the slickest gaming/general use machine I could for the money, borrowing some parts from my current machine like the HDDs.









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3849511


----------



## Darkcyde

Here is my dream rig.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3849514

Thanks OCN!


----------



## mxthunder

In!!!

my - "if i didnt have a wife and kids" build
New components, already have OS, monitor, etc.
Going with the 2011 platform as it is currently the best you can buy.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3849547


----------



## SyncMaster753

Here's the Rig Link

X79 is a an expensive beast

If the total exceeds 2500, I would drop the OS/HDD's/Mouse/Headphones

Here's hoping!


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3849802

Reasonable gaming rig, dream computer!


----------



## leekaiwei

It would totally be a dream come true. Best holiday ever!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3849610


----------



## sixor

i want this please

i7 2500k
some good mobo
8gb ram
6950 or 560ti
some good mouse
some nice case

a nintendo 3ds+psp

you can save the rest of the money for yourselves or for other giveaways


----------



## steamboat

these are the parts i would buy to upgrade my current rig. i dream of speedy


----------



## Shodhanth

Alright let me just start off by saying although my avatar shows a Character from FMA called Greed I am anything but greedy.
I am perfectly happy with the Rig I own and would like only these and would like to donate the remaining money to charity or not use it at all.
Proposed rig
That is all.
Cheers.


----------



## adridu59

I'm in, thanks !









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3849997


----------



## CarFreak302

I would upgrade the main components of my current rig to something more robust with water cooling. I would use my old CPU and mobo for folding as well.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3849928
Thanks for the chance Admin!


----------



## brumby05

I'd build a pure gaming rig and probably give my current sig rig to a friend who I'm trying to get into pc gaming. Please hook me up. Thanks


----------



## Phaedrus2129

$2500, eh?

Probably something a bit conventional, but hey. An i5 2500k, 16GB of RAM, a pair of 6970s, a 256GB Crucial M4, etc.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3849649

I'd certainly be willing to donate my Q9550 to someone who would be willing to push it to its limit, maybe do a suicide run. Probably still sell the rest of my rig though, try to raise some money.


----------



## banthracis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Should make this competition so that the winner has to donate their rig as a freebie, that would make an awesome cascade of generosity were multiple people benefit from the same competition. After all, it's not like you can use two rigs at once.


Great idea actually, though it would have to be honor based since I doubt the mods wanna make a personal trip to ensure it happens









I totally wouldn't mind donating Alduin (sig WIP rig) once he's complete for a $2,500 jump on my next build, even though he's got well over $3,000 invested in him.
After all, the fun of case modding is in the actual modding









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3850066


----------



## RapidFireGT

In, and thank you! Here is my iWish rig.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Robitussin

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3850628

In for the win, awesome contest


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3850796

CF 6970 + 3 monitors, i7 2600k + 2x 120gb SSD. Would be my everything rig games, some video editing, work etc. Mines getting pretty beat after 5 years

total on newegg comes to 2379.90, IM IN WITH THIS. Ive got whats not listed (PSU Etc.) Awesome contest guys!

Im not sure any amount of nursing will get my rigs minor components through another year


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3850823

Just under 2.5K








I just picked parts that I've really wanted but can't afford to spend so much money on







It came out nicely









I plan to use it for video editing raw video with a high file size.
Also would be used for folding every now and again and gaming.

My friend also wants to have a PC that can play games and something to replace his heavily outdated acer laptop.
If I got this I'd give him most of the parts that I have right now in my current system as a Christmas present







He'd be thrilled


----------



## Faint1001

give me anything, like gtx 570 and 2500k please, i hate gaming on this laptop : ((


----------



## pezcore

Whoops, I went over budget









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3851174


----------



## Waffleboy

Here's my dreamish: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3851183

It would be used for gaming, coding, and (white/gray hat) hacking. If I win, I promise it will be loved







.

This is a great contest by the way. I hope whoever wins enjoys his or her prize


----------



## bce22

Oh Boy! This would be amazing! If I only had $2500 bucks to build this system which includes an 2500K, 2 x Twin Frozr III 6950s and 3 ips panels for eyefinity!!!!

Oh gawds!

Anyway, here it is:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3849931


----------



## RobotDevil666

wow great if ..... now I'd only won anything









Here's what I'm thinking

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3851294


----------



## BBEG

I went a bit over budget. I'll be happy to pay the difference.









notquite2500eh.jpg 107k .jpg file


----------



## JCG

Here's mine - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3851444

Core i7 3960X
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
ASUS Matrix GTX 580
ASUS VG236H monitor
Corsair Force 3 120GB, H100, 500R White, HX850W
Logitech G500, Razer BlackWidow

I already own everything in the last 3 lines, and the first three comes up to less than $2500


----------



## Killhouse

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3851321

I am about to start a 4-year research project focused on making the worlds ships more economically viable. The program that I have been working on runs so slowly on my current PC, and would truly benefit from the power of a Xeon system with a Quadro workstation graphics card. I'm also running out of RAM all the time, and I'm about to hit the limit.

I hope to go into business afterwards, but that is a long way off and a server-based PC would be a tremendous boost. I also do a lot of CAD-work and computational fluid dynamics in my spare time.

I intend to build a case out of acrylic for the new PC, similar to Paroxysm and Eyas (sig). That's right, an SR-2 in a custom case worklog...









Anyway, in for the win!

(Ps. Im in the UK, according to google $2500 = £1600, but I can drop down to 12GB of RAM if the exchange rate screws up







)


----------



## Blackhawk4

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3851291

My comments on what I would use the rig for are in the link. Congrats to whoever wins this contest


----------



## DragonLotus

Quite Probable
I wonder if these sales are going to last.


----------



## Los Hog

I will try







LINK


----------



## willibj

In with high hopes and realistic expectations - wonderful contest btw; really tapped into my love of rig-designing. It was harder to "spend" $2500 than I thought









Summary:

Intel i7 2600k
Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD4
MSI GTX580 Lightning
16gb GSkill Ripjaw 1866mhz
2x Crucial M4 128gb SSD
Corsair H100
Corsair AX750
Thermaltake Level10 GT
Asus VE278Q

Rigbuilder Link:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3831536/version/3831538

Good luck to me (first) and all the other entries, and pre-emptive congratulations and seething jealousy towards the ultimate winner.

Cheers


----------



## Princess Garnet

I'm pretty happy with my PC for the most part, and I usually pass at contests for that reason for the sake of letting others have a chance, but I'd never spend as much on a PC at once, so those sorts of things are the things I'd go big on and might really want, but would never practically put the money towards. So, here's mine.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3850871

Basically, I'd get two SSDs (and cables), and a video card to hold me off from having to upgrade sooner. Those two things would be the real prize of it for me. The PSU would be for the extra connectors I'd need and more power (albeit overkill, I decided to just go with the 910W over the 760W). The sound card is because when I moved from my Maximus Formula (AD1988B on a riser card) to my current setup (onboard Realtek), I suddenly prioritized wanting a sound card. Either way, if/when I don't win, I'm getting a cheap Xonar DS for that reason anyway.

I plan on getting Ivy Bridge and have no need for the six core E models, so I felt SSD(s) and a video card upgrade would be a better increase.

I'd probably turn around and offer off my PSU, heatisnk/fan, and video card to the community here (but I'd first probably try and return that last one to the one who gifted it to me).

I hope someone with an old PC like a Core 2 or a weaker AMD wins though.


----------



## Captain1337

In!

Proposed Rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3852252

Summary: These parts will replace my old AMD Athlon 64 pc and will allow me to play games like BF3 and most importantly participate in events at OCN such as Folding at Home and anything else they host / start.









I will buy the rest of the parts like the monitor, speakers, and case.

Thank you so much for the best contest.


















Edit: 2 weeks ago I bought a p67 pc with a gtx 570 but had to return it since money was kind of tight at the moment, and now I am stuck with my old amd pc.


----------



## TrippinBimmer

All I want is a good card as both my xfx gtx cards are at xfx getting RMA. Would be willing to donate those cards when they come back


----------



## kow_ciller

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3852495

Already have most of what I would want


----------



## jdip

Here's mine:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3852576

Fingers crossed... One time!


----------



## Xinoxide

Here is my proposed build. Its only $1500~ but it suits me more than well enough.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3852696

I also propose the remainder be donated in the name of OCN to a charity of OCN's choice.


----------



## LunchboxDDS

Link

Pretty much updating everything in my current rig. Just got the U3011, think I'll use that!


----------



## cook

This would make my Christmas amazing.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3852675

I need more power for my job, and a major boost in the bf3 experience wouldn't hurt either.

Thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## `br4dz-

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3853039

Would be my first time owning "the best of the best" video cards. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## PolRoger

I could always use some new parts!

Something to start off with...

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3853033


----------



## Jzkillzone23

Built up a dream in rigbuilder! Thanks OCN!!! http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3853109


----------



## aldfig0

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817772
Wow, it was harder to get it under $2500 than I thought. Yes, I know, this isn't a complete build but if I win I will buy/reuse from current computer the other necessary components myself.

If I win, then would it be ok if it goes over $2500 by $5? I could pay the $5 extra. I would really prefer an XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 kit instead of the H100. Or maybe have the extra money sent (the build without a cooler).
But if this isn't possible then I will have to settle for an H100 (of course, IF I win, which is unlikely considering all these submissions).

Summary:

Intel Core i7-3930K
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
Dell UltraSharp U2412M
GIGABYTE GA-X79-UD7
OCZ Agility 3 AGT3-25SAT3-240G
Antec P280
MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II/OC
Corsair H100


----------



## Qasual

Oh yay, in please.


----------



## Frazz

This is my effort









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3853714


----------



## Preim

Everywhere in the world seems to be lowering their prices to increase their sales yet little old New Zealand is raising them!







Shipping and Tax is ridiculous here making computer components extremely expensive, I'm lucky to have got one video card from a family member and purchased another privately.
I got a perfectly good case but everything else is pretty outdated (*cough* yea i used that word ahaha)
One of my current gtx 280's is dying, and with these new games these days, one wont do anything!
If I win these parts I would hopefully donate or sell at a very low price (cause people are stubborn and dont like handouts) to a friend of mine who's situation is much worse than my own.

Anyway, thanks for the opportunity!









Link!

P.S. The Price was converted from a New Zealand sellers website into USD.


----------



## DNytAftr

Here would be my proposed rig

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3853720/version/3853722

What makes me choose the parts i decided on is that i was looking for what i consider to be dependable from past experience, as it would be a update to my current rig that is used for editing as well as gaming. Although some parts may not be the best (i would think some would say) they as a whole it would make a well performing rig







The main use like i said before is editing (video, photos and heavy cad) which overall i was looking for a cpu that could handle the load of all those, but use a gpu that can play games just as well.

CPU: i7-3930K
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 1600 8gb (4gb x2)
COOLING: Corsair H80
CASE: Corsair Carbide Series 500R
MOTHERBOARD: ASUS P9X79 PRO
HDD: Samsung f3 + Samsung 830 64gb
GPU: Asus GTX 590
PSU: Corsair AX850


----------



## mr. biggums

lets go with this
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3853873


----------



## Skoobs

lordie lordie i am in plus one half in! (thats in and a half)

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3853962

For the holiday giveaway. I would use this to get acquainted with Solidworks (i have already been using it for a little while) because i want to be an engineer (going to school for this currently), but my dream is to make custom computer parts and keyboards using CNC milled parts.

Most parts will come from my current rig, but once I finish building the new one, I would donate it to the PC gaming club at my school. [which I will hopefully start next semester]

I do not need a case because I will be building my computer in a home made desk over winter break. [excited] [this is definitely happening, because my desk does not fit in my new room]

also, i will upgrade my graphics card to 3GB so that i can actually turn up the graphics in BF3 on my 1600p monitor.

disclaimer: if the asus microatx x79 motherboard comes out, i reserve the right to switch to that and change something else accordingly. =)


----------



## derickwm

My dream rig would be a G34 socket 4P folding rig.

I already have a rig that does basically everything I need it too and I would like to venture into the realm of multiple cpu boards and see how the performance is.

Summary:

CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 *x4*

TYAN S8812WGM3NR MEB Server Motherboard Quad Socket G34 AMD SR5690 DDR3 1333

AMD Opteron 6272 Interlagos 2.1GHz Socket G34 115W 16-Core Server Processor *x2*

I would like to have 4 6272s however that breaks the budget so I will buy purchase the remaining two when I can.

I'll be setting this up in a dorm room where the electricity is free and I can fold on it 24/7 without having to worry.

Thank you for the opportunity, 64 cores of folding sounds insanely pleasant to me.

Rig Link


----------



## scottath

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3854100

Based on AUD prices $2133.
Dont need to spend $2500 for a very very nice system these days.
Dam HDD prices are mega expensive still - thanks to the flood.....


----------



## Mootsfox

Here's mine









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3854139/version/3854141


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I hope I'm in time. If so, I'm in:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3854193

Just a fun gaming rig for the little hipster as it has:

* 3-way CFX
* Eyefinity (3 IPS monitors) which could easily alternate between 5760x1080 (landscape spanned) or 3240x1920 (portrait spanned) thanks to the U2212HM's design for optimal FOV or desktop estate.
* Intel Core i5 2500K to provide the cards of enough data in games
* One of the best MLC consumer SSD's for better loading times in games as well as in Windows (Crucial M4)
* Plenty of power (reliable 1kW PSU)

total $2,483.85 (including Win 7 OEM)


----------



## WeirdHarold

Here's my link to what I'd buy if I had the $2,500

*LINK*


----------



## rent.a.john

I would buy these parts:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3855840

And move it into my current 800D and give my rig to my roommate for Christmas, paying it forward!

Rampage 4 Extreme
I7-3930x
2x EVGA GTX 580
SeaSonic 1000W
16GB G.Skill Ram


----------



## PcKiller

Here is my link for the PC Xmas giveaway contest.

www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3855951


----------



## Deathclaw

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3828256

here's my entry
the prices are from here in croatian stores converted to usd
and oh my god there is no haf x other than nvidia edition here in croatia


----------



## Digigami

Oh awesome!

I would really like to build a 2P or 4P Opteron rig for a dedicated folding rig!

Here's a proposed build on rigbuilder for it http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3856776

Tyan 2P G34 motherboard
2X Opteron 6174s
32GB of Gskill memory
1000W Seasonic PSU
That's enough to get it up and running, and about $2500


----------



## kremtok

Given that budget, here's what I'd get if it was my money: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3856929

This is an Intel X79-based build with all components inside of the case. I didn't include any peripherals because, it it was my money, I would just reuse what I have and sell what I have. Or give it away, more like.

Thanks for running this contest!


----------



## Fatalrip

Here is mine great for everything

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3856980


----------



## raiderxx

Hopefully I'm not too late! Thanks for the opportunity!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3857031


----------



## Fooliobass

I would build This and it would act as my new home server handling all my media and print services. I would love to score this build.


----------



## ljason8eg

In! http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3817562

Great giveaway. Thanks OCN.


----------



## Domino

Okay, okay, its 10:55 PM mountain time. Hopefully I can still get in!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3857085

Total cost is in CAD: 2362.87

The computer reminds me a lot of my old one before my life went into the gutter. GL to everyone!


----------



## LilScrappyD

in please =D last minute
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3857256


----------



## Psykhotic

Is the contest end est?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

and the winner is


----------



## rpgman1

Mine I hope


----------



## 66racer

Woo hoo! Was fun spec'ing this

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3857364

newegg $2437.89 on 12/13/2011


----------



## 66racer

btw time zone wasnt mentioned so hope my pacific time is ok, its 9:38pm now


----------



## srsdude

hello


----------



## Triangle

Good luck to everyone!
I hope someone who really needs a rig or deserves a rig gets it.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

almost there!!


----------



## K10

in! (if I'm not too late?!)

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3857645


----------



## RockThePylon

Nope.


----------



## Neutrino

I'm in for this; that is if the deadline is in PST.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3857595/version/3857597

This is just something I threw together when I first heard about this contest an hour ago. I honestly don't expect to win, just thought it would be fun to toss this together.

It's a bit of a mess. I could only do so much customizing in an hour. And yes, I prefer processing power over graphics. I have some uses for the processing power and the additional power and ram would likely not be wasted.


----------



## cgg123321

Well that was fun









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3857972


----------



## T3chAdd1ct

In! I want this PC mainly for gaming. I will give my rig to my brother. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3857088/version/3857090


----------



## XAslanX

In if not too late
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3821854


----------



## Dawnblade

Aww this will make someone very happy for the Holidays. Make them fold for a month once they get it set up lol.


----------



## PhRe4k

In!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3858247

I had to part out my rig due to financial reasons, but I would love to have another awesome rig to play my games on once again









2 dollars shy of the $2500 limit, as of right now







lol


----------



## fencefeet

IN! Haha I like waiting until the absolute last minute







Thanks for this guys.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3858311


----------



## frazboyz101

I would heart you homys for ever!!!!!!!!!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3858174


----------



## Blue Marker

Last minute submission







More of an entry for a friend, he'd die if we won. Thanks for the opportunity OCN!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3858250


----------



## chrisguitar

Last minute entry for my brother!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3858656


----------



## nolonger

Here is mine: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3859376


----------



## Adversity

My proposed rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3859412


----------



## Farmer Boe

My dream rig...

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3859500


----------



## b0z0

The contest closed lastnight @ 11:59pm Why are you still posting?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> The contest closed lastnight @ 11:59pm Why are you still posting?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they only read the title of the thread and the instructions
Click to expand...

Forgot to read the deadline


----------



## axipher

Double post fail


----------



## BioZeke

Missed it..oye!


----------



## NKrader

ended at 12:00 but still nothing said about who won
??


----------



## PCWIZMTL

EDIT: D'oh!!! didn't see the deadline









In!!!

Dream PC Link

I would use it mainly for Video editing and Photoshopping, but this beast would be more than capable of gaming it's arse off!!


----------



## Angrybutcher

My original entry is back on page 8. Are we allowed to modify the proposed system after the deadline? I wasn't sure if the entire rig needed to be under $2500 or could that be "most" of the pieces?


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> My original entry is back on page 8. Are we allowed to modify the proposed system after the deadline? I wasn't sure if the entire rig needed to be under $2500 or could that be "most" of the pieces?


thats a good question

My Build is only main components as I should be abl to get away with reusing my PSU, Case and my Noctua with some new Brackets, Drives for use with the SSD I obviously used in my build lol

Its too bad that new high end parts are soo expensive

realistically 2500$$ is insane - could build a sick gaming rig with that much, mine I went The high end unlocked proc, top lvl Asus Board, 128gb Crucial SSD , Mushkin Awesome 16gb Redline kit, i think a GTX 560 lol, new Monitor and a Blu Ray Burner, thats about it lol

because With platform and processor like that, when on earth will I ever really EVER need to upgrade the processor?!?!?!

in a year Il replace the GPU , weeeeeeee


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> My original entry is back on page 8. Are we allowed to modify the proposed system after the deadline? I wasn't sure if the entire rig needed to be under $2500 or could that be "most" of the pieces?


why would they make you get all the parts?

a case and psu is the only good parts I have..

im pretty sure they dont care. if you wanted to take the money and buy a watercooling system for your supercomputer you already have im guessing they could care less, afterall why would they


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> why would they make you get all the parts?
> a case and psu is the only good parts I have..
> im pretty sure they dont care. if you wanted to take the money and buy a watercooling system for your supercomputer you already have im guessing they could care less, afterall why would they


exactly my thoughts. I bet a lot of people wouldn't bother building a 2nd rig, but instead just put it into the one they have.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> why would they make you get all the parts?
> a case and psu is the only good parts I have..
> im pretty sure they dont care. if you wanted to take the money and buy a watercooling system for your supercomputer you already have im guessing they could care less, afterall why would they
> 
> 
> 
> exactly my thoughts. I bet a lot of people wouldn't bother building a 2nd rig, but instead just put it into the one they have.
Click to expand...

I have 3 fully functioning rigs already, I would add another as a dedicated folder


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I have 3 fully functioning rigs already, I would add another as a dedicated folder


sadly enough we cant all be rich.

ive been spending almost every spare cent ive had for the last year or two on my comp.. wish i could accually have more than one..

and yes the sossaman cruncher doesnt count as the whole rig cost less than 200$ total LOL


----------



## axipher

I'm by no means rich, just worked full-time all through college, didn't spend any money on anything other then cars and computers, and single haha.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm by no means rich, just worked full-time all through college, didn't spend any money on anything other then cars and computers, and *single* haha.


Thats where you saved money. rewind time get a gf and bam no money for you ;D

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3829997


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm by no means rich, just worked full-time all through college, didn't spend any money on anything other then cars and computers, and *single* haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats where you saved money. rewind time get a gf and bam no money for you ;D
Click to expand...

Had one for 4 years previous to that, then full-time job + full-time college = no time for anything


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Had one for 4 years previous to that, then full-time job + full-time college = no time for anything


haha









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3829997


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Had one for 4 years previous to that, then full-time job + full-time college = no time for anything
> 
> 
> 
> haha
Click to expand...

Tis life, and now a house to save for by August, Then I can focus on the man cave, server room, gaming shed, and fully automated lighting.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> exactly my thoughts. I bet a lot of people wouldn't bother building a 2nd rig, but instead just put it into the one they have.


Well, my current desktop rig is garbage to me now. To me, because of my OCD, the rig is "contaminated". I can't touch it anymore. I'd most definitely build a new rig and scavenge nothing from the old and store this at my parents house where things are considered "clean" to me.

Sucks having this disorder. So much of my money has been lost because of it. It be so awesome to win!


----------



## Triangle

Domino, that's like me.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm by no means rich, just worked full-time all through college, didn't spend any money on anything other then cars and computers, and single haha.


Lol I dont know how you balance cars and computers, I cant!!









Yeah when the cars upgrades started to approach $1000+ for each item is when I shifted back into computers and built the sig rig in march '11

Oh and yeah if I had to wedding to save for I would have the play money for both and the time for both too! lol


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Well, my current desktop rig is garbage to me now. To me, because of my OCD, the rig is "contaminated". I can't touch it anymore. I'd most definitely build a new rig and scavenge nothing from the old and store this at my parents house where things are considered "clean" to me.
> Sucks having this disorder. So much of my money has been lost because of it. It be so awesome to win!


I completely understand that my friend. OCD crippled my life for years, and it's something that will always be with you. I am happy to say that it is no longer a major factor in my life, and if you need any pointers on how to battle it back, PM me and I can help you out. You won't believe how much happier you will be


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Lol I dont know how you balance cars and computers, I cant!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah when the cars upgrades started to approach $1000+ for each item is when I shifted back into computers and built the sig rig in march '11
> Oh and yeah if I had to wedding to save for I would have the play money for both and the time for both too! lol


lo.... 1k a part isnt bad at all... i work in an auto shop of street racers (at least that would be the only thing most of the cars we get would be good for








) and i put on a $10k set of headers over the weekend... to replace a single rod and head in my racer is around 7K a pop... luckly i build up a lot of favors so i dont pay for much with my racer







... as for the comp... pricing out my next build is starting to make me dye inside


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm by no means rich, just worked full-time all through college, didn't spend any money on anything other then cars and computers, and single haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I dont know how you balance cars and computers, I cant!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah when the cars upgrades started to approach $1000+ for each item is when I shifted back into computers and built the sig rig in march '11
> 
> Oh and yeah if I had to wedding to save for I would have the play money for both and the time for both too! lol
Click to expand...

Similar for me. I got to the point where the next step was an engine swap of supercharger. Just couldn't justify it on something I'm only going to keep for 3-4 years. Did get sidetracked with a "restoration" this summer and fall tho that was finally finished up today sans a 2nd set of wheels


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm by no means rich, just worked full-time all through college, didn't spend any money on anything other then cars and computers, and single haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I dont know how you balance cars and computers, I cant!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah when the cars upgrades started to approach $1000+ for each item is when I shifted back into computers and built the sig rig in march '11
> 
> Oh and yeah if I had to wedding to save for I would have the play money for both and the time for both too! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Similar for me. I got to the point where the next step was an engine swap of supercharger. Just couldn't justify it on something I'm only going to keep for 3-4 years. Did get sidetracked with a "restoration" this summer and fall tho that was finally finished up today sans a 2nd set of wheels
Click to expand...

That's where I'm at, I've got about as much as I can out of my car without changing the block or adding a turbo


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That's where I'm at, I've got about as much as I can out of my car without changing the block or adding a turbo


so change the block and add a turbo







... lol... sry... im much more into cars then i am computers (and thats saying something), so i wouldnt blink a block upgrade if that was all i had left i could do


----------



## Triangle

You need to add 10 more turbos. AND a new block. Diesel = Torque. lol


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triangle*
> 
> You need to add 10 more turbos. AND a new block. Diesel = Torque. lol


Deisel = no fun







... what you need is a short stroke 10k RPM V8 with dual heads, and a super







... only like 20k or so for a good one, and should punp out like 400HP if you do it wright with a hell of a lot of torque


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Triangle*
> 
> You need to add 10 more turbos. AND a new block. Diesel = Torque. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deisel = no fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... what you need is a short stroke 10k RPM V8 with dual heads, and a super
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... only like 20k or so for a good one, and should punp out like 400HP if you do it wright with a hell of a lot of torque
Click to expand...

No where near enough power to warrant a swap. Lq9s make that stock and they're rather cheaply built, but good. Diesel tuning is awesome for trucks. No other way to go. Our powerjoke excursion dynos at 780hp 1400 ft lbs after a dual aurora 4000 swap


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Triangle*
> 
> You need to add 10 more turbos. AND a new block. Diesel = Torque. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deisel = no fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... what you need is a short stroke 10k RPM V8 with dual heads, and a super
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... only like 20k or so for a good one, and should punp out like 400HP if you do it wright with a hell of a lot of torque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No where near enough power to warrant a swap. Lq9s make that stock and they're rather cheaply built, but good
Click to expand...

I miss my PT76 LQ9. Besides that, my short stroke 4.6 makes 550ft-lb at 2200 rpm, why on earth would I want it to spin to 10k. Thats all-motor honda territory, and they can keep it (along with the rotaries).


----------



## axipher

It's a 4-cylinder 2007 Accord lol


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I miss my PT76 LQ9. Besides that, my short stroke 4.6 makes 550ft-lb at 2200 rpm, why on earth would I want it to spin to 10k. Thats all-motor honda territory, and they can keep it (along with the rotaries).


lol... honda's dont even do that without major modification... and im much more of a speed guy







... the 10k would give you a lot longer high HP range giving you a better top speed, and the more mid end torque would give you prity good acceleration... now you improve upon that with an awkwardly geared tranny... eventualy, you get to where i am where you have the best of both worlds... short block V8 with an inline short 4 (other 4 long) 8500 red line, 1200 idle, and a max HP of right around 625 (stays in 600s from 6k to 9k) and max torque of 750 (i think) @ 3500 all powered by dual trannies (first 1-3&R, and second 4-6) in a 67' 912... 7.0 1/4 mile lap and its street legal


----------



## axipher

Nice, I keep thinking about doing something to the engine, but it's my main driver, and I have winter driving to worry about it :/


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... honda's dont even do that without major modification... and im much more of a speed guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... the 10k would give you a lot longer high HP range giving you a better top speed, and the more mid end torque would give you prity good acceleration... now you improve upon that with an awkwardly geared tranny... eventualy, you get to where i am where you have the best of both worlds... short block V8 with an inline short 4 (other 4 long) 8500 red line, 1200 idle, and a max HP of right around 625 (stays in 600s from 6k to 9k) and max torque of 750 (i think) @ 3500 all powered by dual trannies (first 1-3&R, and second 4-6) in a 67' 912... 7.0 1/4 mile lap and its street legal


I think you just made a bunch of stuff up, to be honest. You're not going to run 7's in any 625hp vehicle unless you're talking in the 1/8th mile.


----------



## Shozzking

Does this have to be an entirely new rig or can we pick a few really nice parts as upgrades to our current rigs (SB-E, 2 more 580s in my case)?


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shozzking*
> 
> Does this have to be an entirely new rig or can we pick a few really nice parts as upgrades to our current rigs (SB-E, 2 more 580s in my case)?


The contest is over.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I think you just made a bunch of stuff up, to be honest. You're not going to run 7's in any 625hp vehicle unless you're talking in the 1/8th mile.


nope... its all true... the only reason i can run 7s is because of the dual transmissions... my first 3 gears have incredible acceleration... they utilize the short 4 cylinders and i get tremendous rear wheel touque... my last three are just for top speed... they utilize the long 4 and get every ounce of power out of the engine at higher RPMs... by changing a transmission around (the actualy set up, not necessarily the gearing) you can utilize different parts of the engine... unfortunately the dual transmission is extremely hard to drive because the car "changes modes" essentially when you shift from 3rd to 4th... i also use full independent suspension with a dynamic weight system to keep the car planed at top acceleration and top speed (i dont honestly get how these work as they were customized from the same basic model that a lot of the high end racers use by the owner of the shop i work at)... it is also in a 67' porsche 912 (with the back seats removed), witch was originally designed for a straight 4, and went prity fast even with that... tbh, i dont realy care if people believe me about it, i just thought i would give it a try to back up my previous statement









EDIT: when will the winner be posted? or did i already miss the announcement?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... honda's dont even do that without major modification... and im much more of a speed guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... the 10k would give you a lot longer high HP range giving you a better top speed, and the more mid end torque would give you prity good acceleration... now you improve upon that with an awkwardly geared tranny... eventualy, you get to where i am where you have the best of both worlds... short block V8 with an inline short 4 (other 4 long) 8500 red line, 1200 idle, and a max HP of right around 625 (stays in 600s from 6k to 9k) and max torque of 750 (i think) @ 3500 all powered by dual trannies (first 1-3&R, and second 4-6) in a 67' 912... 7.0 1/4 mile lap and its street legal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you just made a bunch of stuff up, to be honest. You're not going to run 7's in any 625hp vehicle unless you're talking in the 1/8th mile.
Click to expand...

That's actually quite common with rails (high 7s) since they're just tube frame, but then again that's purpose built.


----------



## Shodhanth

Way to go OT.








The original question wasn't answered though.
Can the rig be modified?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> That's actually quite common with rails (high 7s) since they're just tube frame, but then again that's purpose built.


lol... thats y i love old Porsches and bugs... you build a tube base role cage, and they weigh as much as a light little rail and are crazy wicked fast with the correct engine


----------



## Moparman

I call major B.s. unless this car weighs 1000Lbs with driver an gets hella traction its not running 7s in the 1/4.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> nope... its all true... the only reason i can run 7s is because of the dual transmissions... my first 3 gears have incredible acceleration... they utilize the short 4 cylinders and i get tremendous rear wheel touque... my last three are just for top speed... they utilize the long 4 and get every ounce of power out of the engine at higher RPMs... by changing a transmission around (the actualy set up, not necessarily the gearing) you can utilize different parts of the engine... unfortunately the dual transmission is extremely hard to drive because the car "changes modes" essentially when you shift from 3rd to 4th... i also use full independent suspension with a dynamic weight system to keep the car planed at top acceleration and top speed (i dont honestly get how these work as they were customized from the same basic model that a lot of the high end racers use by the owner of the shop i work at)... it is also in a 67' porsche 912 (with the back seats removed), witch was originally designed for a straight 4, and went prity fast even with that... tbh, i dont realy care if people believe me about it, i just thought i would give it a try to back up my previous statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: when will the winner be posted? or did i already miss the announcement?


Utilize different parts of the engine? Seriously? The "short" and "long" 4?

As far as dual transmissions, I'll go ahead and assume you're using a gear splitter which is not really the same thing. If you want people to believe you, post some solid information like weight, tires, ET and trap speed, what engine you're even using with what head(s) cam(s), since you claim to be supercharged lets see what blower you have on there, transmission, dyno sheets, maybe some proof that you even know what the NHRA would require for you to run 7's on a 1/4 mile track in the first place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> That's actually quite common with rails (high 7s) since they're just tube frame, but then again that's purpose built.


I should have said "cars" as there are plenty of bikes that can do it as well, but thats what I meant anyway.

Anyway, back OT, winner will probably be announced after a few days like the last few contests that ended.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> That's actually quite common with rails (high 7s) since they're just tube frame, but then again that's purpose built.
> 
> 
> 
> lol... thats y i love old Porsches and bugs... you build a tube base role cage, and they weigh as much as a light little rail and are crazy wicked fast with the correct engine
Click to expand...

Just completely rebuilt my rail. 2165cc air cooled vdub w weber 48s. Street legal and g2g finally. Dynoed at 190hp, 230ft lbs and only weights 800lbs. Will be a beast in the 8th but run out of rpms at 105mph so horrendous in the quarter. Built it for autox not drag so it should hold its own.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Just completely rebuilt my rail. 2165cc air cooled vdub w weber 48s. Street legal and g2g finally. Dynoed at 190hp, 230ft lbs and only weights 800lbs. Will be a beast in the 8th but run out of rpms at 105mph so horrendous in the quarter. Built it for autox not drag so it should hold its own.


Nice! Got pics? Sounds like it would be a great time for autox or open track days.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Nice! Got pics? Sounds like it would be a great time for autox or open track days.


Pics from a few weeks ago. Seats and new harnesses swapped in. Also has different wheels and slicks now. Holds a wheelie all the way thru first and most of second. Should have upgraded the clutch, but didn't think about it. Each caliper can be actuated individually as well. Frame built from the ground up as well.


----------



## solar0987

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3788365<--- link


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Pics from a few weeks ago. Seats and new harnesses swapped in. Also has different wheels and slicks now. Holds a wheelie all the way thru first and most of second. Should have upgraded the clutch, but didn't think about it. Each caliper can be actuated individually as well.


Looks great, I haven't driven a rail in years. I'm trying to get out of cars right now, putting my cobra back to stock and I'll probably sell it next year. Until I get out of commiefornia its not really worth it, even if the smog nazis don't get me the highway patrol eventually will.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> That's actually quite common with rails (high 7s) since they're just tube frame, but then again that's purpose built.
> 
> 
> 
> lol... thats y i love old Porsches and bugs... you build a tube base role cage, and they weigh as much as a light little rail and are crazy wicked fast with the correct engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just completely rebuilt my rail. 2165cc air cooled vdub w weber 48s. Street legal and g2g finally. Dynoed at 190hp, 230ft lbs and only weights 800lbs. Will be a beast in the 8th but run out of rpms at 105mph so horrendous in the quarter. Built it for autox not drag so it should hold its own.
Click to expand...

Lol... With that much torque, u hold wheelie in to 2nd or al the way into third?









EDIT: I didn't see ur post







... With a good clutch u could probably get most of the way through 3rd


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Lol... With that much torque, u hold wheelie in to 2nd or al the way into third?


It would if I had upgraded the clutch. Not worth pulling the engine right now to change it since in the summer it's getting a turbo, nitrous, and built porsche tranny. Gotta hit 400hp. A 50 shot should ring it in just over that.


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... U keep beating me to the gun







... I'll have to see that when it's done


----------



## Fatalrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Looks great, I haven't driven a rail in years. I'm trying to get out of cars right now, putting my cobra back to stock and I'll probably sell it next year. Until I get out of commiefornia its not really worth it, even if the smog nazis don't get me the highway patrol eventually will.


Come to rural arizona we have no emission testing, or safety inspections. Only way you get in trouble for open headers in from noise complaints/ordinances in some towns. Not that running without a cat is good, but my cat and carb are not allowed in cali lol.

Oh and anything pretty much goes in regards to what you can drive on the street, if it is day it really doesn't matter what it is (dirt bike, scooter, atv) hell there is this guy down the steer that put a big block v8 with these custom open headers on a custom tricycle







bet the thing hauls ass it sure is loud. Easy to work on too lol


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Looks great, I haven't driven a rail in years. I'm trying to get out of cars right now, putting my cobra back to stock and I'll probably sell it next year. Until I get out of commiefornia its not really worth it, even if the smog nazis don't get me the highway patrol eventually will.


That really sucks. All you have to do is pass once here and never again, although if it's 25 years old it's exempt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Lol... U keep beating me to the gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'll have to see that when it's done


I'm sure there are plenty of more intense rails out in cali, especially those 2000hp twin turbo lsx ones. I got it originally when I was 10, blew the motor last year since the rev limiter pill fell out while off roading, then thought I could tear down and rebuild the whole thing for like $4,000. I must have been on something, it barely got me a motor. I forgot how much older vdub stuff goes for these days. Thankfully there's a shop like 2 miles away that specializes in formula vee.

Cockpit. Who needs a speedo? All you need is a tach, oil pressure, and temp right?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Looks great, I haven't driven a rail in years. I'm trying to get out of cars right now, putting my cobra back to stock and I'll probably sell it next year. Until I get out of commiefornia its not really worth it, even if the smog nazis don't get me the highway patrol eventually will.
> 
> 
> 
> That really sucks. All you have to do is pass once here and never again, although if it's 25 years old it's exempt.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Lol... U keep beating me to the gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'll have to see that when it's done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure there are plenty of more intense rails out in cali, especially those 2000hp twin turbo lsx ones. I got it originally when I was 10, blew the motor last year since the rev limiter pill fell out while off roading, then thought I could tear down and rebuild the whole thing for like $4,000. I must have been on something, it barely got me a motor. I forgot how much older vdub stuff goes for these days. Thankfully there's a shop like 2 miles away that specializes in formula vee.
> 
> Cockpit:
Click to expand...

Lol... Every 5 years or so in orange county... As for the rail... Yah we have realy fast ones here, but they rnt for off roaring (imagine trying to off road with 2x more rear wheel torque then u weigh)... One of the best off roaders I ever saw was from Alaska







it was actualy built of off roading and had a towing weight of like 10k and top speed of 150 or so (wheelie into 4th/6)... It was epic... Sat 4 ppl... We literaly got air because the hills would like drop out from under us... It was prity epic


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... honda's dont even do that without major modification... and im much more of a speed guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... the 10k would give you a lot longer high HP range giving you a better top speed, and the more mid end torque would give you prity good acceleration... now you improve upon that with an awkwardly geared tranny... eventualy, you get to where i am where you have the best of both worlds... short block V8 with an inline short 4 (other 4 long) 8500 red line, 1200 idle, and a max HP of right around 625 (stays in 600s from 6k to 9k) and max torque of 750 (i think) @ 3500 all powered by dual trannies (first 1-3&R, and second 4-6) in a 67' 912... 7.0 1/4 mile lap and its street legal


I'm a car guy, have worked in garages and parts suppliers, and I call shenanigans. It sounds like you're saying a V8 built with half of it having a short stroke and half having a long stroke. That would bind up the crankshaft as soon as you tried rotating it, without major modification. If you did do those modifications, either the short pistons won't reach the top of the bore, or the long pistons will go past the top of the cylinder deck. Your "dual trannies" idea is unworkable at best - two 3 speed transmissions are much heavier, bulkier, and prone to failure than one 6 speed transmission. You could split gears with a dual-range rear axle or an external overdrive in place of the tailhousing, but you wouldn't use either for drag racing. If you build a V8 capable of 8500rpm and anywhere near that output, it's going to idle a lot lower than 1200rpm. It'll have an aggressive cam and lope along at idle - 600-800rpm or lower. My dad used to have a built Mopar 318 that could hit 7500rpm and put out an estimated 450hp, and he could get it to idle as low at 300rpm.

*tl;dr* - Nowhere in your rambling, incoherent response did you come close to real life. I award you no rep, and may God have mercy on your car.

On-Topic: Does anyone know when they'll announce the winner?


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I'm a car guy, have worked in garages and parts suppliers, and I call shenanigans. It sounds like you're saying a V8 built with half of it having a short stroke and half having a long stroke. That would bind up the crankshaft as soon as you tried rotating it, without major modification. If you did do those modifications, either the short pistons won't reach the top of the bore, or the long pistons will go past the top of the cylinder deck. Your "dual trannies" idea is unworkable at best - two 3 speed transmissions are much heavier, bulkier, and prone to failure than one 6 speed transmission. You could split gears with a dual-range rear axle or an external overdrive in place of the tailhousing, but you wouldn't use either for drag racing. If you build a V8 capable of 8500rpm and anywhere near that output, it's going to idle a lot lower than 1200rpm. It'll have an aggressive cam and lope along at idle - 600-800rpm or lower. My dad used to have a built Mopar 318 that could hit 7500rpm and put out an estimated 450hp, and he could get it to idle as low at 300rpm.
> *tl;dr* - Nowhere in your rambling, incoherent response did you come close to real life. I award you no rep, and may God have mercy on your car.
> On-Topic: Does anyone know when they'll announce the winner?


You sound like my dad <3 no ****.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3829997


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I'm a car guy, have worked in garages and parts suppliers, and I call shenanigans. It sounds like you're saying a V8 built with half of it having a short stroke and half having a long stroke. That would bind up the crankshaft as soon as you tried rotating it, without major modification. If you did do those modifications, either the short pistons won't reach the top of the bore, or the long pistons will go past the top of the cylinder deck. Your "dual trannies" idea is unworkable at best - two 3 speed transmissions are much heavier, bulkier, and prone to failure than one 6 speed transmission. You could split gears with a dual-range rear axle or an external overdrive in place of the tailhousing, but you wouldn't use either for drag racing. If you build a V8 capable of 8500rpm and anywhere near that output, it's going to idle a lot lower than 1200rpm. It'll have an aggressive cam and lope along at idle - 600-800rpm or lower. My dad used to have a built Mopar 318 that could hit 7500rpm and put out an estimated 450hp, and he could get it to idle as low at 300rpm.
> 
> *tl;dr* - Nowhere in your rambling, incoherent response did you come close to real life. I award you no rep, and may God have mercy on your car.
> 
> On-Topic: Does anyone know when they'll announce the winner?


Thats what I said, he ignored me. He's definitely got a 7 second short-4-long-4 dual tranny 67 Porsche 912 with the back seats removed somewhere. I just want to see a picture of this beast.


----------



## Heat

Who won?


----------



## StormX2

whya re you foold talkin cars in THIS thread?

And Im sure it takes them time to go through all the applicants, make sure people followed rules etc before choosing a winner


----------



## Tipless

im just surprised there werent more entries lol


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3829997


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Thats where you saved money. rewind time get a gf and bam no money for you ;D
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3829997


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3829997


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> In, my dream rig is: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3829997
> 
> its under $2,500 in USD
> 
> I would use this for my autocad work/architecture work, gaming, folding, everyday use and benchmarking.
> 
> Thank you OCN for the chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa might actually come for me


how many times are you gonna post your rig?









And yeah agree with storm, last few pages been about cars, I mean wth???

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tipless*
> 
> im just surprised there werent more entries lol


It's probably mush less considering people going off topic and posting their rig more than once.


----------



## Tipless

That's true I guess.


----------



## ronnin426850

Let this be the last post of the thread until the winner is anounced.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I'm a car guy, have worked in garages and parts suppliers, and I call shenanigans. It sounds like you're saying a V8 built with half of it having a short stroke and half having a long stroke. That would bind up the crankshaft as soon as you tried rotating it, without major modification. If you did do those modifications, either the short pistons won't reach the top of the bore, or the long pistons will go past the top of the cylinder deck. Your "dual trannies" idea is unworkable at best - two 3 speed transmissions are much heavier, bulkier, and prone to failure than one 6 speed transmission. You could split gears with a dual-range rear axle or an external overdrive in place of the tailhousing, but you wouldn't use either for drag racing. If you build a V8 capable of 8500rpm and anywhere near that output, it's going to idle a lot lower than 1200rpm. It'll have an aggressive cam and lope along at idle - 600-800rpm or lower. My dad used to have a built Mopar 318 that could hit 7500rpm and put out an estimated 450hp, and he could get it to idle as low at 300rpm.
> *tl;dr* - Nowhere in your rambling, incoherent response did you come close to real life. I award you no rep, and may God have mercy on your car.
> On-Topic: Does anyone know when they'll announce the winner?


sry.. that was a miss type... 200RPM idle... the owner of the shop i work at did all the tuning and some how got it that low (i sure couldnt get it that low by myself)... as for engine and trannies.... i may be using the wrong terminology? idk a lot of the terms as the main 5 of use that work in the shop just call things what they look like cause we are lazy... by short i dont mean that 4 pistons have a shorter rod, but that they are physically lower down (so the engine fits in the car) because the engine can be a little bit shorter... unfortunately, i have to have a cab for evey 2 pistons (didnt have enough room for dual overhead) the different tilt also changes the dynamics of the of the spin slightly (hence the utilizing different cylinders)... as for the dual trannies, it is 2 separate sets of gears in 1 box... as i shift from third to 4th, the first set of gears is disconnected (idk what word to use, but i think u get the point) wile the last 3 gears (4-6) are a separate train from the first (instead of adding onto the train like many do) that have much longer gears... its the same concept as some of the old 10 speed tractors and work trucks and such
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Thats what I said, he ignored me. He's definitely got a 7 second short-4-long-4 dual tranny 67 Porsche 912 with the back seats removed somewhere. I just want to see a picture of this beast.










im sry... i thought i answered... what was you question (in different wording)? as for pics, it is policy not to take pics of clients cars so i dont take any pics of my own (except for my VW bug to show to my grandma







)... and yes ik. "this is OCN... pics or it didnt happen", but dont have any and i wont get to the shop for a month or so cause boss is on vacation somewhere in russia


----------



## munaim1




----------



## nckid4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Let this be the last post of the thread until the winner is anounced.


ummmm... ...I guess they decided to go another route on this one.


----------



## Tipless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nckid4u*
> 
> ummmm... ...I guess they decided to go another route on this one.


+1

i knew it wouldnt happen that way lol


----------



## eskamobob1

I feel bad... Didn't even see that post


----------



## iGuitarGuy

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3862774

To make a new computer to fold/game/video render!
I love you OCN!


----------



## theamdman

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3863096


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> *The contest closed 11:59pm on the 13th, Why are you still posting?*


----------



## Tipless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*


+1 lol


----------



## chrisguitar

The contest closed 11:59pm on the 13th, Why are you still posting?


----------



## Erick Silver

The Thread Starter should have closed the thread. After all even with a closed thread he/she is still able to edit the OP.

Mods should make it a rule.


----------



## ronnin426850

Please, *STOP* bumping the thread!

Freakin' *NOW*~!

---
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You bumped it by posting










Are you handicapped or something?..
Jesus..


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Please, *STOP* bumping the thread!
> 
> Freakin' *NOW*~!


You bumped it by posting


----------



## xzamples

this is awesome, good luck to everybody


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> The Thread Starter should have closed the thread. After all even with a closed thread he/she is still able to edit the OP.
> Mods should make it a rule.


LOL - it's the website Admin who started the thread.... Everything will get sorted out, I know he's been busy because of the new setup and such. All will be done eventually.


----------



## NguyenAdam

Noo!!! I forgot about this!


----------



## NKrader

i wana enter!


----------



## mr. biggums

overclock.net runs in valve time everyone should no that by now


----------



## nicolasl46

maybe he meant 31st instead of 13th? but then I realized that if it was a mistake, he would have spelled it 13st or 31th???


----------



## Preim

admin? mistake? what?

Blasphemy i say!

But really, it wouldnt have been a mistake, would want it over before christmas, not after xD


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Preim*
> 
> admin? mistake? what?
> Blasphemy i say!
> But really, it wouldnt have been a mistake, would want it over before christmas, not after xD


It is over.


----------



## ronnin426850




----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> The Thread Starter should have closed the thread. After all even with a closed thread he/she is still able to edit the OP.
> Mods should make it a rule.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - it's the website Admin who started the thread.... Everything will get sorted out, I know he's been busy because of the new setup and such. All will be done eventually.
Click to expand...

You know it! This guy really puts in a ridiculous amount of effort into this site. His leadership on these boards really have OCN going far!


----------



## gsa700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> You know it! This guy really puts in a ridiculous amount of effort into this site. His leadership on these boards really have OCN going far!


Sucking up to the boss won't help you win this contest......


----------



## Sakumo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsa700*
> 
> Sucking up to the boss won't help you win this contest......


No, he is the "most beautiful person ever, and super cool." Therefore he'll pick the one that sucks up to him the most.

Quote from my friend when he sucks up to me after I help him.







No, I'm serious...


----------



## gablain

hmmm, i'm getting worried about admin :/


----------



## {uZa}DOA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gablain*
> 
> hmmm, i'm getting worried about admin :/


It could just be that they/he is going through everyone's Dream PC builds to select a winner... This may take some time if I'm right considering how many entries there were..


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *{uZa}DOA*
> 
> It could just be that they/he is going through everyone's Dream PC builds to select a winner... This may take some time if I'm right considering how many entries there were..


It's random selection. Just input all the members names and out comes a winner lol. My guess is admin just has so much other stuff to do right now that contests aren't on the top of his list


----------



## {uZa}DOA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> It's random selection. Just input all the members names and out comes a winner lol. My guess is admin just has so much other stuff to do right now that contests aren't on the top of his list


Who said it was random..? You just assume it is..


----------



## Sakumo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *{uZa}DOA*
> 
> Who said it was random..? You just assume it is..


Right off the first post:
Quote:


> We will randomly select one Overclock.net member


----------



## yutzybrian

Thank you. Glad I'm not the only one who knows how to read


----------



## {uZa}DOA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sakumo*
> 
> Right off the first post:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Thank you. Glad I'm not the only one who knows how to read


haha funny but, randomly doesn't mean they wont be reading our descriptions and such....


----------



## Freelancer852

If it's a concern to the contest runners, I've actually updated my components for this contest.


----------



## raisethe3

So, have they announced the winner yet? I see the OP said the contest ends on the 13th?


----------



## frizkie

Looks like I'm way past the submission date, but here's what I'd have put:

Here's me! Awesome of you OCN. You're going to make someone very happy.

Worth a try, seeing as they haven't announced a winner yet.

Grats to whoever wins!


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frizkie*
> 
> Looks like I'm way past the submission date, but here's what I'd have put:
> Here's me! Awesome of you OCN. You're going to make someone very happy.
> Worth a try, seeing as they haven't announced a winner yet.
> Grats to whoever wins!


to late. it ended on the 13th.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsa700*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> You know it! This guy really puts in a ridiculous amount of effort into this site. His leadership on these boards really have OCN going far!
> 
> 
> 
> Sucking up to the boss won't help you win this contest......
Click to expand...

No, I've just talked to him via PM and he seems like a kewl guy. Let alone, giving away thousands in gifts to members? From a forum? That really speaks volumes.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> I've just talked to him via PM


I slightly doubt that..

admin's Community Profile
Last Online: *1 week, 5 days ago*


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I slightly doubt that..


'Just' can mean 'only' as well as 'recently.'


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I slightly doubt that..
> admin's Community Profile
> Last Online: *1 week, 5 days ago*


He logs on invisible quite a bit


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I slightly doubt that..
> admin's Community Profile
> Last Online: *1 week, 5 days ago*
> 
> 
> 
> He logs on invisible quite a bit
Click to expand...

Damn Crysis changed everything..


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Damn Crysis changed everything..


lol

but seriously just hope sponsors didnt back out, if so its cool, it was fun specing a build on that budget







Wish I could actually put it together.


----------



## pjBSOD

Admin checks in, just sometimes as invisible because of the volume of PMs and such he gets. Don't worry, he hasn't abandoned us all / the giveaway, and if there's something wrong, he'll let us know. Management and Admin himself are very busy.


----------



## Triangle

If I win... I use my old part for my mom's Birthday and XMas present.


----------



## axipher

If I win, I'll do a giveaway with my 6870 :O


----------



## ocman

If I win, I'll give my sig rig to my parents as HTPC.









Thanks OCN!

*Note:* This post does not count as a valid entry for the contest according to the 1st post of this thread.


----------



## kegga_62

I guess all I'd really have to do is buy a new CPU a AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Processor, Black Edition $210.99 and a EVGA GeForce GTX 590 Classified 3072 MB GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 3DVI/Mini-Display Port SLI Ready $769.99 Then I'd have my dream computer.


----------



## Chipp

We were late getting to this one (too...), but, the good news is that anybody who has posted prior to this post is included in the draw! Winners will be posted tomorrow.

Thanks to all who entered!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frank08*
> 
> Wow, lots' o freebies, thanks OCN.
> Here's my Dream Build if I were to win.


Congratulations to Frank08, our dream computer winner!









Please send me your PayPal information via PM and we'll get you all set to buy your new gear!

Thank you again to all who participated!


----------

